# Cataclysm itemwipe



## Simon Rick (13. Juli 2010)

Also bin auf folgendes gestoßen 

http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/1841-Cataclysm-Item-List
[font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Da sind verschieden (!) LEVEL 78(!) Teile die sind Besser wie Icc 25er HERO teile[/font]
[font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Oo Was soolln das? dasn frisch 80iger tauglich is ICC zu clearen ohne sich durch Vorheriges gear sich es zu erarbeiten? jetz mit QUESTITEMS icc raiden? ;([/font]
[font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Cataclysm wird defentiv wenn ich es so ausdrücken darf Scheiße . Lauter änderungen wo man sich dran gewöhnene muss , das mit items.[/font]
[font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Was kommt noch? [/font]
[font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Lv 1-80 in 1 Tag mit Items? Oo[/font]
[font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Sorry für diesen Mimimimi Thread aber sowas regt mich auf , an den items sollte blizz was machen , wenn ichn 78 rumrennen seh als tank der 70k hat und ich mit 80 icc hero equipped mit 50k dan bekomm ich schwer bedenken [/font]


----------



## Sir Wagi (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> ...
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Sorry für diesen Mimimimi Thread ...[/font]


Wenigstens siehst du´s ein xD ...


----------



## Kremlin (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
> [/font]
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
> [/font]
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Sorry für diesen Mimimimi Thread [/font]



und mit dieser aussage rücken jegliche existenzberechtigungen dieses threads in den hintergrund.


----------



## Chiary (13. Juli 2010)

Und wo genau ist jetzt das Problem?

Der Itemverfall? 
Das war schon bei Classic zu BC und von BC zu WotLK so und wird nun eben wieder so sein.
ICC wird doch mit Cata sowieso nicht mehr DIE Raidinstanz schlechthin sein.

Oder bei den kommenden Änderungen? 
Was bringt schon ein neues Addon wenn keine mehrklichen Features und Veränderungen eingeführt werden, dann kann man auch einfach alles so lassen wie es ist und einfach nur das Lvl Cap anheben. Nordend bietet genug Möglichkeiten weitere 5 Lvl zu erarbeiten, aber das will ja auch keiner.

Was kommt noch?
Eine völlig neue alte Welt.
Ein Gilden Lvl System.
Ein neuer sek. Beruf.

Veränderungen sind schon echt fies, gell.


----------



## Malis23 (13. Juli 2010)

...und jetz?.. hast du deine meinung kundgegeben und der fred kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (13. Juli 2010)

mit 85 geh ich mit sicherheit nicht mehr nach ICC das vergisst du scheinbar.. mit 85 trifft man auf höherstufige Raids für die dein questequip dann schon nicht mehr ausreicht.. WotlK ist dann ganz schnell vergessen.

Warum gibt es denn den itemverfall? doch sicher auch dadurch, dass man sich aufs endgame konzentriert und die alten raids zum großen Teil in ruhe lässt und höchstens mal aus Spaß da rein geht.. 

Loretechnisch ist Arthas tot und man hat nix mehr in ICC zu tun.. also können die items die mit cataclysm kommen auch ruhig höherwertiger sein als die aus ICC


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juli 2010)

In Catac wird sich sicher auch das System etwas ändern und es soll wohl erreicht werden, dass nicht nur die Profis mit ihren 10 fach full epic Zeugs gut voran kommen. Und ohne es gesehen zu haben es scheiße zu finden...nunja.


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juli 2010)

Hat Blizzard schon gesagt. Es soll dazu dienen, dass der EQ Unterschied praktisch nicht vorhanden ist.

Das schaffen sie wohl auch und es ist gut so.

Außerdem, was soll man in ICC wenn man nichts draus bekommt?^^

So hat selbst ein Neuling die Chance zu Raids mitgenomm zu werden, nichtnur alte Hasen.


----------



## Sfroschnor (13. Juli 2010)

Boah wie kann man sich nur ueber sowas aufregen?
"WoW wird viel besser als es jetzt ist, ich wills wieder so haben wies ganz am anfang war. Damals haben die einfachsten Sachen ewig gedauert, aber ich hatte halt was zu tun, jetzt muesste ich ja was koennen und nicht nur sinnlos Zeit verplempern."

Und dann wenns draussen ist, findens selbst die groessten Meckerer wieder geil....


----------



## biene maya (13. Juli 2010)

Kannst schon mal ne Pause bis Cata einlegen,die paar Wochen Equipfarmen bringt nix mehr^^


----------



## Reollyn (13. Juli 2010)

aber man kann noch gold farmen und seine berufe (falls noch nicht oben) auf 450 skillen :I wenn man das gemacht hat, kann man auch noch twinken oder auch einfach nur die sonne genießen :/


----------



## Leviathan666 (13. Juli 2010)

Nein. Es geht darum, dass niemand mehr Vorteile aus altem Equip ziehen kann - sowie es noch in WOTLK der Fall war.
Da hatte man dann T6 und konnte durchquesten bis LvL 80 und teilweise sogar schon die Heroics angehen - einige Sachen waren schwer auszutauschen - das soll mit Cataclysm anders werden.


----------



## p1nk (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Sorry für diesen Mimimimi Thread... [/font]



zum glück hast du das gesagt denn ich glaube nicht, dass jemand sonst auf die idee gekommen wäre...


----------



## Pulsaris (13. Juli 2010)

Hoch mit dem itemlevel!

Ich renn' doch auch nicht länger als einen Sommer mit den gleichen Tretern rum.
Irgenwann landet jedes coole Teil auf dem Grabbeltisch. Im RL wie in WoW.


----------



## IwanNI (13. Juli 2010)

Ich weiss, des is jetzt net des eigentliche Thema, aber:

http://db.mmo-champion.com/i/55069/elementium-earthguard/

WTF? Fast 12k Rüssi auf nem Schield? o.O


----------



## Ralil (13. Juli 2010)

Also ich hät das so auch besser gefunden
wenn man erst mit den ersten innis auf 85 bzw den hero innis das icc gear austauscht
aba naja ^^ sooo dramatisch is das jetz auch net
hät mir nur gewünscht das die net mehr mitm itemlevel so hoch gehn.
wenn ich dran denke wie lang ich jetz schon brauch mein mana wieder aufzufüllen wenn ich umspecce xD


----------



## p1nk (13. Juli 2010)

IwanNI schrieb:


> Ich weiss, des is jetzt net des eigentliche Thema, aber:
> 
> http://db.mmo-champi...ium-earthguard/
> 
> WTF? Fast 12k Rüssi auf nem Schield? o.O



doch das theme (mimimi) hast du recht gut getroffen!


----------



## TheGui (13. Juli 2010)

Und was is jetz neu oder schlimm dran?

ich steh drauf meinen char neu zu equipen... und ob ich das stylische T10 ablege oder nich ist trotz Q items ja am ende doch wieder mir überlassen!
Zumindest die Setboni werden immerhin die Setitems bis 85 überleben lassen..

ich hab auch nen GS über 6200 und mich störtst kein bissel!

Ausserdem versgisst du das nen Grünes Item auf dem level 272 schlechter is als nen blaues oder episches(eben ICC) auf dem selben Itemlevel!

Die Qualität selbst is quasi jeweils +XX Itempunkte!

PS: Juhu stärkeeinhänder!


----------



## MrBlaki (13. Juli 2010)

OH MEIN GOTT!!!!1111
Itemverfall mit einem Addon!
Ist ja was ganz neues, gab es ja noch nie!
Schock für die Spielergemeinschaft.
*ironie off*

@TE das ist normal?
Würdest du bis 85 weiterhin in T10 rumlaufen wollen? Wohl kaum.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (13. Juli 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Und wo genau ist jetzt das Problem?
> 
> Der Itemverfall?
> Das war schon bei Classic zu BC und von BC zu WotLK so und wird nun eben wieder so sein.



/sign


----------



## Klobbireturns (13. Juli 2010)

man merkt bei diesen itemwipe threads glaub immer, das die leute echt erst mit Wotlk angefangen haben...

1. Wisst ihr doch gar nimmer was richtig raiden heist! heult ja heutzutage alle beim ersten wipe rum oder verlasst den " Raid"
 und wenn es länger als 30 minuten dauert is auch kacke.... (obwohl ich recht froh bin nimmer 6 stunden zu raiden *g* )

2. Das equipp für ICC haste heutzutage doch in 2 wochen scho fast zusammen...
	Frag ma Classic Spieler... oder BC spieler... Monate bis t6 dann endlich ma voll war... und dann? naja full t6 konnte man weite teile noch bis 75+ tragen aber wayne... die ersten questitems auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel (also lvl 58+) warn weit besser als der durschnittliche Itemlvl schnitt der meisten Spieler bei Release von BC. Spätestens in den Zangarmarschen war dann jeder seine Wochen/ monatelangen Sets los.

3. Schau dir Sunwell an`? mit 80 er Equipp wipen da manche heute noch :> wird mit icc und 85er eq wohl nimmer so passieren Aber ehrlich? mehr als aus Nostalgie oder weil man es ma gesehen haben will , treiben einen ja nimmer in Alte Inzen.

Oder gehst du mit dem gedanken on , ach heut geh ich mal _Zul aman, das fand ich echt knorke :>

der Itemwipe is für mich kein Problem. Und mit Cata sehe ich großes Potenzial, für ein auch jetzt immer noch grandioses Spiel...


und bevor ichs vergess... Stell dir mal vor...du dein tolles t10 und was weis ich nich alles. lvl 81 questgebiet. wäre es nun kein itemwipe könntest du da durchrennen wie mit 80 durch nagrand z.b. ...
 wenn du jetz ein klein wenig nachdenkst würdest du dir denken, dann sollen die mobs halt stärker sein....
So gesagt getan, die Mobs sind Stärker, du langweilst dich nimmer und alles is gut... HA! hast nich weit genug gedacht...

was ist mit Twinks`Leuten die nich so erfolgreich waren bei raids? Sollen die wenns Addon kommt erst noch wochen raiden um weiterzu leveln? obwohl der wotlk - Content dann nur noch aus "Nostalgie" besteht?
Ich möchte euch mimimi Tread ersteller ma sehn, wenn ihr Twinken wollt und dann müsst ihr erstma die classic Raids farmen um BC zocken zu können ,bevor ihr euch wochenlang t6 farmt um nach nordend zu können um dort wieder ewig t10 zu famren um endlich weiterleveln zu können...

Klingt doch logisch das man DANN lieber hingeht, und die ITemstats so anzieht, das sie "WIPEN" xD

Hoffe es ist verständlich und wenn ich wieder so n tollen thread les , wird dieser Post verlinkt und ihr lest ihn solang bis ihr vlt. verstanden habt das der Itemwipe was ganz normales ist, wie zb unsre Inflationsrate o.ä , und ihr merkt das die Bösen Blizzard leute sich vlt doch ein Paar gedanken machen, bevor sie Änderungen einführen...

/ironie on
Und ausserdem kannste dich doch freuen...so wie sich das liest biste auch einer der GEARSCORE Lore... nach 10 quests in Cata haste dann vlt schon 7000 gs Muhahaha...ist das kein Reiz es doch toll zu finden?
/ironie off



/vote 4 close


----------



## Derulu (13. Juli 2010)

IwanNI schrieb:


> Ich weiss, des is jetzt net des eigentliche Thema, aber:
> 
> http://db.mmo-champi...ium-earthguard/
> 
> WTF? Fast 12k Rüssi auf nem Schield? o.O



Ja Himmel hilf, 12k auf nem Schild ...omg...die Welt steht nicht mehr lange...denkt denn keiner an die Kinder? *ironie off*


----------



## Zerfetzahr-Mugh'tol (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> ....Da sind verschieden (!) LEVEL 78(!) Teile die sind Besser wie Icc 25er HERO teile[/font]
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
> [/font]
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Cataclysm wird defentiv wenn ich es so ausdrücken darf Scheiße . [/font][font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]



Öhhm. vergleich mal pls BC Epics mit Howling fjord quest items.
Ich glaube, es reicht net an SW heran aber ist zum teil besser als BT.
Damit muss man sich abfinden, außerdem raidet mit Cata eh nur noch 0-1% ICC


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (13. Juli 2010)

IwanNI schrieb:


> Ich weiss, des is jetzt net des eigentliche Thema, aber:
> 
> http://db.mmo-champi...ium-earthguard/
> 
> WTF? Fast 12k Rüssi auf nem Schield? o.O



Wer schielt? Und vorallem wen interessiert das?

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=22818 = endcontent classic schild
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=51909 = endcontent Wotlk schild

WTF FAST 9000 Rüstung auf nem Schild? o.O


----------



## biene maya (13. Juli 2010)

Blizzard hätte halt bei dem letzten Raidpatch eher pet´s oder items mit besonderen Gimick´s droppen lassen sollen anstatt Equip mit höherem Itemlevel.


----------



## Monsterwarri (13. Juli 2010)

Naja bis zu nem gewissen Punkt kann ich die Aufregung nachvollziehen. Ich glaube das letzte T6 Item habe ich zu WOTLK mit Level 78 oder so ausgetauscht, ist schon leicht ärgerlich, das das erste grüne Item das man erhält ein hart erarbeitetes HARDMODE Item einfach so ablöst. So dramatisch hatten wir es bei den Addons BC und WOTLK noch nicht gehabt. Naja zum Glück habe ich vor nen paar Wochen mit Content aufgehört - was mache ich nur jetzt? Scheiße man, 35° im Schatten ich glaube ich level mir nen Priest hoch! ; )


----------



## Merrick (13. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Wer schielt? Und vorallem wen interessiert das?
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=22818 = endcontent classic schild
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=51909 = endcontent Wotlk schild
> ...





WTF 124 Ausdauer auf nem Schild? O.O boar... ^^





Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Naja bis zu nem gewissen Punkt kann ich die Aufregung nachvollziehen. Ich glaube das letzte T6 Item habe ich zu WOTLK mit Level 78 oder so ausgetauscht, ist schon leicht ärgerlich, das das erste grüne Item das man erhält ein hart erarbeitetes HARDMODE Item einfach so ablöst. So dramatisch hatten wir es bei den Addons BC und WOTLK noch nicht gehabt. Naja zum Glück habe ich vor nen paar Wochen mit Content aufgehört - was mache ich nur jetzt? Scheiße man, 35° im Schatten ich glaube ich level mir nen Priest hoch! ; )





es war bei bc WESENTLICH schlimmer.... da haste deine epics aus bwl und co gegen GRÜNE items ausm anfangsgebiet ausgetauscht....


----------



## MagicMastr (13. Juli 2010)

heul net rum, ob du das equip jetzt mit 78 oder mit 80 oder mit 83 ablegst ist doch völlig irrelevant.

regt euch net immer auf, bevor ihrs netmal gezockt habt...

hauptsache man hat was zum meckern..

is gut wie es is, blizz weis was sie machen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Cataclysm wird defentiv wenn ich es so ausdrücken darf Scheiße . Lauter änderungen wo man sich dran gewöhnene muss , das mit items.[/font]
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"][/font]



Ich finde das mit den lauter Änderungen auch, wenn ich das mal so ausrücken darf, scheisse.
Nur weil die ein Add-on rausbringen muss sich ja nicht gleich was ändern *schüttel*
kommt man ja ganz durcheinander


----------



## Moktheshock (13. Juli 2010)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> So dramatisch hatten wir es bei den Addons BC und WOTLK noch nicht gehabt. Naja zum Glück habe ich vor nen paar Wochen mit Content aufgehört - was mache ich nur jetzt? Scheiße man, 35° im Schatten ich glaube ich level mir nen Priest hoch! ; )




^^ aber mal ehrlich zeig mir jemand der mit Full t3 aufe Höllenfeuerhalbinsel is^^ die meisten waren t0,5 t1 d1 oder rnd blau kauf epic^^


----------



## Derulu (13. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich finde das mit den lauter Änderungen auch, wenn ich das mal so ausrücken darf, scheisse.
> Nur weil die ein Add-on rausbringen muss sich ja nicht gleich was ändern *schüttel*
> kommt man ja ganz durcheinander



Ich hab den Satz des TE nicht mal verstanden...muss man sich jetzt an die vielen Änderungen gewöhnen? Oder muss man sich an das mit den Items gewöhnen...so wie er den Satz geschrieben hat, kann es ja beides heißen...


----------



## sharas1 (13. Juli 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Nein. Es geht darum, dass niemand mehr Vorteile aus altem Equip ziehen kann - sowie es noch in WOTLK der Fall war.
> Da hatte man dann T6 und konnte durchquesten bis LvL 80 und teilweise sogar schon die Heroics angehen - einige Sachen waren schwer auszutauschen - das soll mit Cataclysm anders werden.


vergleich mal...und wie und wo das denn?   nur mal als beispiel...könnte dir etliche nennen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




.....und wenn du jetzt drauf schielst das das waffen sind...mit den klamotten war es nix anderes... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur das der itemverfall jetzt in 5 level gequetscht wird und nicht in 10, wie von bc auf wotlk....^^

Ich find das aber nicht schlimm, sogar interessant...wie hatte ghostcrawler schon gesagt?
Zitat:"Zu Zeiten, in denen Spieler bereits gegen Todesschwinge kämpfen, läge ein Priester vermutlich bei annähernd 100.000 Lebenspunkten. Die Zahlen steigen drastisch. "


Ich finds gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (13. Juli 2010)

Merrick schrieb:


> <br />WTF 124 Ausdauer auf nem Schild? O.O boar... ^^<br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br />es war bei bc WESENTLICH schlimmer.... da haste deine epics aus bwl und co gegen GRÜNE items ausm anfangsgebiet ausgetauscht....<br />




es gibt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keinen einzigen Spieler, der Items aus BWL oder MH gegen grüne Items aus dem Startgebiet der Scherbenwelt getauscht hat. 
Des Weiteren glaube ich, will der TE nur darauf aufmerksam machen, daß es plötzlich Items mit sehr viel höheren Stats geben soll, die *unter *dem momentanen Maximallevel liegen.


----------



## myxemio (13. Juli 2010)

MagicMastr schrieb:


> heul net rum, ob du das equip jetzt mit 78 oder mit 80 oder mit 83 ablegst ist doch völlig irrelevant.
> 
> regt euch net immer auf, bevor ihrs netmal gezockt habt...
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kleiner Fan-Boy, oder?


da geht es ums Prinzip...

erst reisst man sich monatelang den Arsch auf und das dann im prinzip für nix und wieder nix, weil das erste grüne teil vielleicht einige bessere Werte drauf hat, wie 
ICC25 HM - item´s........

kann iwas ja net ganz passen, oder?


----------



## Klobbireturns (13. Juli 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> es gibt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keinen einzigen Spieler, der Items aus BWL oder MH gegen grüne Items aus dem Startgebiet der Scherbenwelt getauscht hat.
> Des Weiteren glaube ich, will der TE nur darauf aufmerksam machen, daß es plötzlich Items mit sehr viel höheren Stats geben soll, die *unter *dem momentanen Maximallevel liegen.



ne aber gegen die ersten Blauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ...SKIP... (13. Juli 2010)

ich will ja nix sagen aber... JA UND ?! wenn cata kommt is doch egal wie gut das equipt is das man mit 78 bekommt oder?! oder willst du das du in den neuen gebieten bis 85 keine herausforderung gast da du ja jetzt schon IMBA bist ?! o.O ... mit cata is sowiso dein ganzes alten equipt wertlos ... und das ist auch GUT so ... wer will den immer nur die gleichen sachen an haben ist doch schön wenn man wieder etwas neues bekommt 

also von daher MfG und schönen rutsch ins neue Azeroth wüntscht euch euer SkipX


----------



## Derulu (13. Juli 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> es gibt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keinen einzigen Spieler, der Items aus BWL oder MH gegen grüne Items aus dem Startgebiet der Scherbenwelt getauscht hat.
> Des Weiteren glaube ich, will der TE nur darauf aufmerksam machen, daß es plötzlich Items mit sehr viel höheren Stats geben soll, die *unter *dem momentanen Maximallevel liegen.



Die gab es auch schon mit Wotlk...denn immerhan kann man mit Lvl 68 schon in Nordend lvln. Und bedenke...es fallen einhundertdrölfzig Stats weg, und dieser Wegfall wird durch das Anheben der 5 Hauptwerte "aufgefangen"...


und das hat jetzt NICHTS mit dem "den Arsch" aufreissen zu tun, sondern auch damit, dass ALLEN Spielern zumindest theoretisch die Chnace gegeben werden soll, ziemlich gleichzeitig das Maximallvl zu erreichen um nicht schon zu Beginn "Elite"-Raidgruppen zu haben (jaja Theorie und Praxis werden zwar weit auseinandergehen aber vom Prinzip her ist das ziemlich alles was der Programmierer an Chancengleichheit den Spielern bieten kann)


----------



## meerp (13. Juli 2010)

ich finds gut.


----------



## Tamalia (13. Juli 2010)

Ich versteh zumindest, wieso Blizz sich mimimifreds gar nicht mehr zu Herzen nimmt, wenns nicht mindestens 800 Antworten darauf gibt.

Irgendjemand findet irgendwo immer irgendwas zu meckern.
Das ist weder produktiv noch sonderlich kreativ.

Bringt ihr mal ein Spiel heraus - oder noch besser! Programmiert das Spiel und bei jeder kleinsten Info,
die ihr im voraus veröffentlicht, um die Community ein paar Leckerli hinzuschmeissen, kommen welche und betiteln es, 
ohne es jemals gespielt zu haben, als scheisse, nicht durchdacht und natürlich vieeeel schlechter, als es vorher war :>


----------



## Shagand0 (13. Juli 2010)

Finde es auch irgendwie scheiße vorallem weils statt 10 level diesmal nur 5 level sind ich dachte mit cata hätte man noch mit t10 oder so die 1. raids gemacht


----------



## Merrick (13. Juli 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Des Weiteren glaube ich, will der TE nur darauf aufmerksam machen, daß es plötzlich Items mit sehr viel höheren Stats geben soll, die *unter *dem momentanen Maximallevel liegen.



das momentane itemlvl (rubinsanktum) liegt bei 284, grüne items cata bei 272... 	284 > 272... oder hab ich vor 10 jahren in mathe nicht aufgepasst??


----------



## boernex (13. Juli 2010)

gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, Leuten die solche Threads schreiben dauerhaft auf die (mystriöse) Suchfunktion hinzuweisen... und eventuel auch darauf das ein Spiel in dem man jahrelang mit dem gleichen zeug rumrennt wahnsinnig langweilig ist?

Kann man sich nciht einfach auf neue Erfahrungen freuen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sêpiroth von Kargath (13. Juli 2010)

Ralil schrieb:


> Also ich hät das so auch besser gefunden
> wenn man erst mit den ersten innis auf 85 bzw den hero innis das icc gear austauscht
> aba naja ^^ sooo dramatisch is das jetz auch net
> hät mir nur gewünscht das die net mehr mitm itemlevel so hoch gehn.
> wenn ich dran denke wie lang ich jetz schon brauch mein mana wieder aufzufüllen wenn ich umspecce xD




also dem problem mit dem mana haben die vorgesorgt man bekommt wasser mit 80ig das in 30 sek 40000 mana wieder gut macht und mit level 85 dann welches was in der gleichen zeit sogar denn unglaublichen wert von 75000 mana gibt das sollte also kein problem seinnach dem umspecken sein mana zu regenerieren^^


----------



## bzzzu (13. Juli 2010)

Was soll man denn mit 80+ noch in ICC? ^^


----------



## Aquapainter (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Cataclysm wird defentiv wenn ich es so ausdrücken darf Scheiße . Lauter änderungen wo man sich dran gewöhnene muss , das mit items.[/font]



Oh Gott. 
Man, whinst Du jetzt schon Deinen ICC-Klamotten (falls Du welche hast) nach?
Man kann sich aber auch über alles aufregen / wundern.


@ myxemio 
Ja, und? Dann behalt doch Dein Rüssi und freu Dich. Brauchst ja Cata nicht spielen...
Oder hoffste, dass Du mit Deinen ICC-Klamotten die neuen Inis so einfach rocken kannst wie ne normale HC?

Wir haben uns schon damals über jeder Tier-Rüssi gefreut. Dann kam ne neue und gut ist. Und JEDES TierSet war nicht einfach zu bekommen.
Oder was war mit WotLK? Da waren die Items aus den Startgebieten auch besser als die die wir uns in BC Mühsam "erkloppt" hatten...


----------



## boernex (13. Juli 2010)

Merrick schrieb:


> das momentane itemlvl (rubinsanktum) liegt bei 284, grüne items cata bei 272... 	284 > 272... oder hab ich vor 10 jahren in mathe nicht aufgepasst??



Hat mit dem Itemlvl absolut nichts zu tun. Für jedes grüne Item mit Meisterschaft das du findest (und das zu deiner Klasse+Skillung passt, mit seinen sonstigen Werten) kannst du dein lilazeug sofort in die Tonne treten. Höheres Itemlvl bedeutet ja noch nicht, dass das Ding an sich besser ist als das was du Bisher im Slot hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knochenhand (13. Juli 2010)

DAs die T10 ist eh wertlos, jeder vollpfosten rennt damit rum.....


----------



## Klobbireturns (13. Juli 2010)

Shagand0 schrieb:


> Finde es auch irgendwie scheiße vorallem weils statt 10 level diesmal nur 5 level sind ich dachte mit cata hätte man noch mit t10 oder so die 1. raids gemacht



Glückwunsch!

*kopfschüttel*

klar ist WoW im hauptsächlich ein Spiel das erst auf Max lvl Richtig anfängt, aber der Weg dahin ist auch schon sher toll. Die welt zum Ersten mal sehn, lustige Quests...Spas zu haben.


warum willst du gleich mit t10 weiterraiden?

ZUdem meine ich mich daran erinnern zu können das Ghostcrawler ma gesagt habt, die levelei wird länger ausfallen.Bedeutend länger. Denn es soll wie bei Classic bei jedem level up ein " WoW kool , lvl 81 / 82 ... Gefühl entstehen und nicht " boah mann ey...lvl 82 noch 3 blöde lvl... will jetzt abba imbaroxxor sein -.- "


----------



## Heilschlampe (13. Juli 2010)

Aquapainter schrieb:


> Oh Gott.
> Man, whinst Du jetzt schon Deinen ICC-Klamotten (falls Du welche hast) nach?
> Man kann sich aber auch über alles aufregen / wundern.
> 
> ...


Richtig, dauerhaft die gleiche Rüstung zu tragen ist doch langweilig. Später musst du dir sowieso wieder das Equip erarbeiten.


----------



## Zerfetzahr-Mugh'tol (13. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Richtig, dauerhaft die gleiche Rüstung zu tragen ist doch langweilig. Später musst du dir sowieso wieder das Equip erarbeiten.


----------



## Dormeus (13. Juli 2010)

Wenn es nicht mir jedem Addon diese Itemwipes gäbe, würden einige ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche schauen. Dank der Levelkurve und der Rating->Stat Änderungen braucht man nunmal immer höhere itemlevel um ca gleiche hit, crit, haste, was-auch-immer % zu haben! Wenn das nicht so wäre und man diesen itemwipe nicht hätte wären wir schon lange an dem punkt angelangt wo die Leute sich fragen, wozu sie ihren char noch weiter equippen sollten. Entweder die Unterschiede in den Zahlen wären dermaßen gering das mir ein komplett neues Raidtier jewweils 1-1,5% mehr auf meine Werte geben würde, oder aber wir wären inzwischen an dem Punkt wo wirklich jeder am Cap wäre was crit, haste, parry, dodge angeht!

Man nehme meinen Char als Beispiel, auf den Betaservern hatte ich mit level 80 fast 70% crit unbuffed! Die Werte haben beim leveln aber drastisch abgenommen, mit 81 waren es noch 48% und mit 82 sind es noch 35%. Und das mit ICC 25er hc gear. Das ist auch gut so, stellt euch vor ich wäre 85, hätte sagen wir mal 60% crit (bisschen schwund is immer) und dann käme der Cataclysm Raidcontent - wo wäre der Sinn? mit t13 mit 90% crit rumzurennen? niemals.


Edit: Außerdem sollte man sich mal vor Augen führen, was der Inhalt dieses Spiels überhaupt ist! Es geht eigentlich (bei PvE-Ausrichtung) immer darum, den Aktuellen Content zu bestreiten, dafür ist eben die Ausrüstung notwendig - und dadurch können wir alle unseren Sammeldrang befriedeigen - das wäre aber nicht mehr gegeben ohne Itemwipe.


----------



## DerHutmacher (13. Juli 2010)

wird soviel auf den Kopf gestellt von den Stats usw, einfach mal abwarten, vielleicht passts ja doch


----------



## LaVerne (13. Juli 2010)

myxemio schrieb:


> da geht es ums Prinzip...
> 
> erst reisst man sich monatelang den Arsch auf und das dann im prinzip für nix und wieder nix, weil das erste grüne teil vielleicht einige bessere Werte drauf hat, wie
> ICC25 HM - item´s........



Ja und? Das war zu BC-Zeiten nicht anders. In Castratism wird es gar nicht anders gehen, denn entweder würde der Content für Neueinsteiger demotivierend schwer, weil der Unterschied zwischen WotLK-Questitems und WotLK-Endcontent-Items so gewaltig ist - oder es würde für T10-equipte Spieler völlig langweilig, weil alle Trashmobs sofort umfallen.

Items sind dafür da, den aktuellen Content erlebbar zu machen. Ein Itemreset zu einem AddOn bringt alle Spieler wieder auf einen gemeinsamen Stand. 

Es war übrigens verdammt langweilig in WotLK, daß viele BC-Items erst sehr spät ausgetauscht werden konnten - und die Trashmobs dennoch ohne Probleme umfielen. Gleichzeitig wird vielen Spielern durch einen Itemreset vielleicht klar, daß der Krempel nur virtuelles Zeug ohne Wert ist.

Davon ab: Ich würde mir Sorgen machen, wenn ich mir in einem Spiel für Equip den "Arsch aufreissen" würde. Equip ist die zustätzliche Belohnung für den Spaß am Raiden. Wer das aus "Zwang" macht, sollte eine Pause einlegen, um seine Perspektive geradezurücken.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Juli 2010)

Heute kann man mit dummen Questitems MC fast im Alleingang machen... wen interessierts? ICC ist nachher genauso irrelevant wie jetzt MC, man geht zum Spass da rein - nicht zum equippen.


----------



## Zerfetzahr-Mugh'tol (13. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Heute kann man mit dummen Questitems MC fast im Alleingang machen... wen interessierts? ICC ist nachher genauso irrelevant wie jetzt MC, man geht zum Spass da rein - nicht zum equippen.



UND FÜR SCHATTENGRAM( wobei ich kaum glaube, dass sich jemand den Aufwand macht, nachdem niemand mehr Saronit verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Awakening (13. Juli 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Und wo genau ist jetzt das Problem?
> 
> Der Itemverfall?
> Das war schon bei Classic zu BC und von BC zu WotLK so und wird nun eben wieder so sein.
> ...




von classic zu bc ja, aber du konntest sunwell/bt gear locker noch mit 80er rare zeugs vergleichen....wenn nicht sogar ein paar 200er epics.


----------



## Gonzo73 (13. Juli 2010)

Hmm...ich glaub wenn ich ich bei cata 85 bin warte ich auf das nächste ADDon...da brauch ich erst gar nicht durch die INZEN Quälen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x123 (13. Juli 2010)

myxemio schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> kleiner Fan-Boy, oder?
> ...



Früher waren die Items der nette Nebeneffekt vom Raiden, denn es ging eigentlich darum, den (End)Boss umzuhauen. Heutzutage sind die Instanzen vielleicht nett designed und manche Bosse von der Taktik her ganz nett, aber im Endeffekt gehts immer nur um bessere Items.
Desweiteren gehts hier nicht um das erste Fahrrad oder ähnliches, sondern um einen virtuellen(!!!) Gegenstand.

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht.


----------



## myxemio (13. Juli 2010)

Aquapainter schrieb:


> Oh Gott.
> Man, whinst Du jetzt schon Deinen ICC-Klamotten (falls Du welche hast) nach?
> Man kann sich aber auch über alles aufregen / wundern.
> 
> ...



ich hab mit keinem ton iwas in der richtung gesagt, das ich mit ICC-Klamotten Hero´s rocken kann.... im gegenteil, ich freu mich auch drauf, das man neue ini´s sieht, man wieder CC nutzen muss und so, aber ich finde es einfach schade, das die ITems einfach so schnell wieder ausgetauscht werden...

vor allem, da in Cata einfach nur ein sprung von 5 Level gemacht werden, die ITems noch schneller verfallen werden, als zu BC oder WotLk....... und das is einfach nun mal Fakt....

und das mit dem ICC25-HM-Items von mir vorhin war einfach nur ein Beispiel (das ja auch nicht sicher ist, ob das auch wirklich so kras zutrifft), um mal ganz krass den verfall der Items auszusprechen....

Wisst ihr, worauf ich mich jetzt schon am meissten freue?

Das es mit sicherheit iwelche gimps geben wird, die in den Ini´s Todesmine und Burg Schattenfang so derbst eine auf die Fresse bekommen, weil sie an die jetzige situation gewöhnt sind, von wegen zusammenziehen und bomben......	Ich freu mich drauf, auf die ersten heul-fred´s in diesem und anderen Foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) *lach*


----------



## Ultimate_500 (13. Juli 2010)

ab cata soll es doch keine epics mehr geben oder warum sind dan in der liste epics drin


----------



## Sikes (13. Juli 2010)

Ich mag mich gut and das Release von WotLK erinnern. Mein Tankequip bestand aus dem besten aus Kara, Maggi, Gruul und 1-2 Teile aus SSC und konnte es beinahe komplett austauschen mit dem grünen Kobalttankset. Das Schild war z.B. auch besser als das Markenschild von da.


----------



## dudubaum (13. Juli 2010)

wer geht cataclysm noch icc ausser die die schattengram farmen


----------



## Anburak-G (13. Juli 2010)

Also 277 direkt bei der ersten Quest auszutauschen find ich schon etwas krass, wenn man's mit Classic/BC vergleicht....

Aber egal, sind auch nur Pixel, egal welcher Itemlevel^^


----------



## Klobbireturns (13. Juli 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Hmm...ich glaub wenn ich ich bei cata 85 bin warte ich auf das nächste ADDon...da brauch ich erst gar nicht durch die INZEN Quälen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



machen dir raids keinen spaß? kaufst dir doch auchn Schickes Auto (bestimmt bei erreichen der Volljährigkeit) und machst es auch sauber, auch wenn du schon genau weist, irgendwann gibts ein neues Auto...


----------



## Petersburg (13. Juli 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Und wo genau ist jetzt das Problem?
> 
> Der Itemverfall?
> Das war schon bei Classic zu BC und von BC zu WotLK so und wird nun eben wieder so sein.



Mal abgesehen dass die meisten mit BC equip bis level 75 locker ownen, und man erst ab level 75 vielleicht was besseres findet?
Wir reden aber davon, dass das Icc (25er HM!!!) equip *garnichts* mehr wert ist man kann es zu Cata sofort Wegschmeißen weil jedes Grüne Müll item besser wird...


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Juli 2010)

der Itemwipe hat 2 grundlegende Gründe:

1. Das neue Attributsystem wird sehr schnell etabliert.
2. Am ende des leveln stehen "ultra-pros" und Neuanfänger itemtechnisch auf einer Ebene. 
d.h. dass alle zu beginn die gleiche Chancen haben.

Wäre ja unsinnig, dass nur Leute die ICC Hero geraidet haben zu den Raids der neuen Erweiterung mitgenommen werden, weil sie noch das beste Gear haben.

Ein neues Addon hat auch immer den Charakter: "Neuer Anfang! Neues Glück!"

Und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Juli 2010)

einmal auf den Knopf gedrückt...zwei mal im Forum angekommen..hmm :x


----------



## boernex (13. Juli 2010)

Ultimate_500 schrieb:


> ab cata soll es doch keine epics mehr geben oder warum sind dan in der liste epics drin


Bevor man sowas schreibt sollte man sich richtig informieren...
In HEROISCHEN INSTANZEN wird es keine Epics mehr geben, auch wenn die Items absolut ausreichend sind um in den Raidcontent einzusteigen bleiben sie blau. Blizzard will das sich epische items auch wieder episch anfühlen und man nicht nach 2 tagen auf Maxlvl lila rumrennt. 

Und ich denke der grund das es noch keine eipischen Gegenstände in der Itemliste gibt ist schlicht und ergreifend daran das der Raidcontent noch nichtmal annähernd zugänglich ist.


----------



## sharas1 (13. Juli 2010)

myxemio schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> kleiner Fan-Boy, oder?
> ...



Es ist immer so, monatelang naxx gefarmt ----> ulduar open...naxx sachen fürn arsch -----> moanatelang uldar gefarmt, pdk open ----->
Ulduarsachen für die tonne ---> monatelang pdk gerannt, icc open ----> pdk equip in den altkleidersack , monatelang icc gerannt, cata kommt -----> es geht weiter, was da auch immer kommen mag...

Classic und bc hab ich mal weg gelassen...das wäre ein bischen zu viel geschreibsel geworden...

Das ist wow, fertig...^^


----------



## blaQmind (13. Juli 2010)

ist doch gut so,...

So können die normalen instanzen einen guten Schwierigkeitsgrad bekommen


----------



## Sch1llman (13. Juli 2010)

Die Questitems sind mitnichten besser als 277er Teile... wer hätte das gedacht, 277er epix vs 272er greenix.
Habe jetzt auf lvl 81 gelevelt und noch kein item ausgetauscht, also mal ganz ruhig bleiben. Du hast schon deinen "level-und-vielleicht-auch-noch-das-erste-Mal-einen-Cataclysm-raid-betreten-Vorteil" (mehr ist und kann es nicht sein, ist doch vollkommen logisch).


----------



## Stevesteel (13. Juli 2010)

Merrick schrieb:


> das momentane itemlvl (rubinsanktum) liegt bei 284, grüne items cata bei 272... 	284 > 272... oder hab ich vor 10 jahren in mathe nicht aufgepasst??



ok, extra für dich nochmal, die Teile, die dort gepostet werden, sind ab Level *78 *nutzbar.


----------



## LouisVanGeest (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"][/font][font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"][/font][font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"][/font][font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Sorry für diesen Mimimimi Thread aber sowas regt mich auf [/font]




Wuuääääähhhh Maaamaaaa mein GS geht flöten *schnief*

so leute wie du sollten am besten direkt aufhören mit Cata..

denn gerade wegen leuten wie dir is die WOTLK community fürn arsch!


----------



## Stevesteel (13. Juli 2010)

Sch1llman schrieb:


> Die Questitems sind mitnichten besser als 277er Teile... wer hätte das gedacht, 277er epix vs 272er greenix.
> Habe jetzt auf lvl 81 gelevelt und noch kein item ausgetauscht, also mal ganz ruhig bleiben. Du hast schon deinen "level-und-vielleicht-auch-noch-das-erste-Mal-einen-Cataclysm-raid-betreten-Vorteil" (mehr ist und kann es nicht sein, ist doch vollkommen logisch).



genau, dieses Geweine vor JEDEM Addon, dass man sofort seine Epics gegen die grünen oder blauen Items aus dem Startgebiet austauscht, gab es schon einige Male.
Was ist daraus geworden?
Nichts.


----------



## Sch1llman (13. Juli 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ok, extra für dich nochmal, die Teile, die dort gepostet werden, sind ab Level *78 *nutzbar.



Ok, extra für dich nochmal, die Teile sind trotzdem wesentlich schlechter.
Und ist dir beim leveln der Sprung von classic auf bc noch nie aufgefallen? Ist auch extrem, kannst du deine blauen Sachen auch gleich gegen grüne Questbelohnungen eintauschen.


----------



## Moronic (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Also bin auf folgendes gestoßen
> 
> http://www.mmo-champ...clysm-Item-List
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
> ...




Lass mich raten, bu bist erst sein WotLK dabei, gelle?

Das ist bei jedem Addon so. Jeder soll die gleichen Grundvoraussetzungen haben. Und wo ist das bitteschön Arbeit um ICC gehn zu können? Jeder Lamer kann ICC gehn...


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (13. Juli 2010)

myxemio schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> kleiner Fan-Boy, oder?
> ...



Das würd ich schon fast als dreist bezeichnen. Das was du da beschreibst nennt sich Fortschritt. Ohne den wäre WoW das langweiligste Spiel ever (genauso wie alle anderen MMORPGs...).
Du sammelst das Equip ja nur für den aktuellen bzw nächsten Content auf dem GLEICHEN Level... Denk nach bevor du redest, bitte tu es.


----------



## Stevesteel (13. Juli 2010)

LouisVanGeest schrieb:


> Wuuääääähhhh Maaamaaaa mein GS geht flöten *schnief*
> 
> so leute wie du sollten am besten direkt aufhören mit Cata..
> 
> denn gerade wegen leuten wie dir is die WOTLK community fürn arsch!


ich glaube eher wegen Leuten wie dir, die solch einen Ton an den Tag legen.
Wenn du mal genauer hinguckst, erhöht sich der GS sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GS im WOW-Forum ist mittlerweile das Pendant zur Nazikeule in Politforen.


----------



## Stevesteel (13. Juli 2010)

Sch1llman schrieb:


> Ok, extra für dich nochmal, die Teile sind trotzdem wesentlich schlechter.
> Und ist dir beim leveln der Sprung von classic auf bc noch nie aufgefallen? Ist auch extrem, kannst du deine blauen Sachen auch gleich gegen grüne Questbelohnungen eintauschen.



aber hast du jemals einen Spieler gesehen, der ein grünes 58er Teil anzieht, wenn er mit Level 60 in der Scherbenwelt weiterzieht?
Ich nicht ^^


----------



## LouisVanGeest (13. Juli 2010)

das ist mir schon klar das sich GS erhöht..
aber warum zur hölle sind alle immer nur am weinen und am nörgeln..


das bringt ein neues addon nunmal mit sich..

und eins hoffe ich... das dieses scheiß GS addon verboten wird..
alles geht nur noch nach gear gear gear..


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Juli 2010)

LouisVanGeest schrieb:


> und eins hoffe ich... das dieses scheiß GS addon verboten wird..
> alles geht nur noch nach gear gear gear..



Bald (hoffentlich) nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bald muss man auf einmal auch seine Klasse beherrschen, vor allem im Bereich CC und Aggro wird für DDs eine harte Zeit anbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (13. Juli 2010)

Ich vertrete die Meinung, das Blizz den itemresset demal so hart macht weil nicht wie sonst nur 20-30% richtig gutes raidequip haben sondern 70-80% da einem das ja in Wotlk hinterhergeworfen wurde.


----------



## disco_0711 (13. Juli 2010)

immer das selbe am Ende einer Erweiterung. Ich sag Dir eins für ICC interessiert sich Niemand mehr wenn Cata draussen ist, oder hat als wotlk draussen war noch irgend jemand BT geraidet oder sich aufgeregt das die alten BC Ins zu leicht wären. 

vote für close


----------



## clash99 (13. Juli 2010)

Wie lange spielst du denn^^..........das war doch mit BC genauso,da war T2 ruckzuck wech und da hatte man Monate für 2-3 Items gefarmt....
Das war Garantiert schlimmer damals^^


----------



## Little-Zero (13. Juli 2010)

Und das war bis von classic zu BC net anders? oder BC zu WotLK?... manche WoW-Spieler fallen wohl echt vom Mond nachdem WLAN put gegangen ist!


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2010)

Nicht ärgern. Solche Threads kommen immer von den Leuten die ein neues Addon nicht erlebt haben ^_^


----------



## Kerbe (13. Juli 2010)

Haha alle die Gearscore imba roxxor  die raiden waren  hehe  ich finds geil grün item  besser mal wie  epic item 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babsy75 (13. Juli 2010)

sag mal seid wann spielst du WoW ??
anscheinend noch nicht lange oder ?
sonst hättest du schon mitbekommen das es immer einen itemverfall gibt mit neunem neue addon.
das ist nu wirklich nichts neues eher "voll normal ey"


----------



## Sikes (13. Juli 2010)

Man könnte echt meinen die Leute hätten hier weder ein Addon noch einen Patch mit Wow erlebt. Am witzigsten find ich dann die, welche behaupten WoW ist am sterben, weil die Items ausgetauscht werden müssen. Obwohl das auch in Classic schon so war und es eben zu WoW gehört immer weiter bessere Rüstung zu sammeln. Auch "Lore" mässig muss man doch einsehen das Cata NACH WotLK ist und somit auch NACH dem LK und die Leute welche sich in die neuen Gebiete wagen quasi alle den LK erledigt oder es zumindest miterlebt haben. Und noch ist es ja nicht so dass die Items ausgetauscht werden müssen wie in Diablo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Sorry für diesen Mimimimi Thread aber sowas regt mich auf , an den items sollte blizz was machen , wenn ichn 78 rumrennen seh als tank der 70k hat und ich mit 80 icc hero equipped mit 50k dan bekomm ich schwer bedenken [/font]




Da heulen die Leute, weil Veränderungen kommen... dieselben maulen aber rum, wenn KEINE Änderungen kommen... Mensch, bitte, gebts auf. Es war schon zu BC so, zu Wotlk ebenfalls, mit Cataclysm wirds so sein und auch mit den weiteren Addons. Das gehört nunmal dazu und aus!


----------



## Thí (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Da sind verschieden (!) LEVEL 78(!) Teile die sind Besser wie Icc 25er HERO teile[/font]
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Oo Was soolln das? dasn frisch 80iger tauglich is ICC zu clearen ohne sich durch Vorheriges gear sich es zu erarbeiten? jetz mit QUESTITEMS icc raiden? ;([/font]



Das war zum Übergang Classic - Burning Crusade und Burning Crusade - Wrath of the Lich King nicht anders, also warum wunderst du dich denn?
Vor allem sind Questitems sowieso vöölig Egal, was zählt sind dann die Items auf St. 85.
Und zu Cataclysm wird mit Sicherheit keiner mehr Icc raiden ausser mal für nen Erfolg oder Just for Fun. Einfach nur dummschiss dieser Thread -.-


----------



## Lily:) (13. Juli 2010)

Selbstverständlich ist es so:

Arthas ist besiegt, nun steht eine noch größere Bedrohung vor der Türe.
Also brauchen wir ganz fix bessere Klamotten, sonst frisst Deathwing uns die Kopfhaut weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein Grund also, zu jaulen.

Oder besteht WOW für dich nur aus dem Equip? Dann solltest du an deinem Spielverständnis arbeiten, nicht bös gemeint.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (13. Juli 2010)

lol jo du hast recht ich würde schnell fragen ob blizz cata doch nicht released und sich lieber vom hamster pudern lässt


----------



## MagicMastr (13. Juli 2010)

leute ihr habt echt probleme....

ob ohr jetzt 1000, 10000 oder 100000 leben habt ist doch völlig egal.. 

aber nein es wird ja eh aloles scheiße. es wird immer alles scheiße... 

ich finds super das ihr aufhört, ich fang wieder an, und sowas wie euch kann man da net gebrauchen...


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Also bin auf folgendes gestoßen
> 
> http://www.mmo-champ...clysm-Item-List
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
> ...



Das ist jetzt Witz oder? Sag mir, dass dies nur ein kleiner Witz von dir ist.

Wenn dein Thread ernst gemeint sein soll, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft seit wann du WoW spielst. Ich, als alter Classic Spieler, kann diesem Trend nur zustimmen und begrüße ihn auch. Blizzard hat mit WoW und der dortigen Itemspirale viel viel falsch gemacht, und dies wird endlich! mit dem neuen Addon wieder ausgebügelt. Hoffentlich.

Lass mich raten, du würdest dich nur zu gerne mit deinem ICC25Hero Equip in Cataclysm hinstellen und mit diesem Equip bis Stufe 85 questen...So ein Blödsinn.

Du wirst nur ein noch viel viel viel größeres Problem haben mein Lieber.

Epix werden nicht mehr wie Kamelle beim Kölner Karneval an die Spielergemeinde verteilt. Jahaa, das bedeutet für dich, dass du nicht sofort wieder in lila Sachen rumlaufen wirst. Doof oder?


----------



## MagicMastr (13. Juli 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt Witz oder? Sag mir, dass dies nur ein kleiner Witz von dir ist.
> 
> Wenn dein Thread ernst gemeint sein soll, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft seit wann du WoW spielst. Ich, als alter Classic Spieler, kann diesem Trend nur zustimmen und begrüße ihn auch. Blizzard hat mit WoW und der dortigen Itemspirale viel viel falsch gemacht, und dies wird endlich! mit dem neuen Addon wieder ausgebügelt. Hoffentlich.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Eyatrian (13. Juli 2010)

Kommt doch aufs selbe raus ...

Dein altes equip wird nutzlos


----------



## heiduei (13. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Juli 2010)

du spielst noch nicht so lange oder? niemand wird mehr icc gehen wenn das addon draußen ist. wie oft warst du jetzt schon bt?


----------



## Simon Rick (13. Juli 2010)

Ir versteht ned was ich meine !!!

DIE ITEMS SIND TEILWEISE AUF LV  78 Bezogen ...
Ein lv 78iger der gear hat das besser wie ICC 25er Hero ist , das soll wohl n witz sein ?
... 
Mir wärs latte wenn das gear erst ab 81 verfügbar wäre aber ab 78 ist ÜBERTRIEBEN ...
Wotlk bekommen doch die grüze wenn einer mit 2 lv unter einem mit Blau /grün gear rumrennt was besser ist wie das icc 25er hero gear wo man sich den arsch für aufreist?


----------



## Heilschlampe (13. Juli 2010)

Die Werte der Gegenstände und der Mobs skalieren immer mit der Stufe, sprich der Schwierigkeitsgrad bleibt weiterhin bestehen. Es gibt natürlich auch diese "Idioten" die denken sie hätten ein größeren nur weil sie Tier 10,5 haben, das ist wirklich erbärmlich. Ich bin für Gleichberechtigung, jeder sollte von vorne beginnen, den das ist das einzig faire. Weil ansonsten werden wieder die Spieler bevorzugt die das bessere Gear haben.


----------



## Simon Rick (13. Juli 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> du spielst noch nicht so lange oder? niemand wird mehr icc gehen wenn das addon draußen ist. wie oft warst du jetzt schon bt?



Fail , ich raide SEHR oft Classic und Bc raids , das hat nen gewissen reiz .. Und das wird Icc IMMER haben da da mal Movement gefragt wird .
/ironie on /  du kannst mit 10 IMBAOMFGICHKILLALLES 85igern die 10000k Hp und 9999.999k dps haben darein gehen und wipen wenn da kein movement ist /ironie off/ 

-_-


----------



## Belty (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Lv 1-80 in 1 Tag mit Items? Oo[/font]



Aber nur wenn du die Option "Bäm Instant" im Blizzard Shop für 50,00 € erwirbst xD

Sorry aber diese alltäglichen Heulereien sind ja schlimm, da konnte ich mir solch ein Kommentar nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Versace83 (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> /ironie on / du kannst mit 10 IMBAOMFGICHKILLALLES 85igern die 10000k Hp und 9999.999k dps haben darein gehen und wipen wenn da kein movement ist /ironie off/
> 
> -_-



ich frag mal ganz vorsichtig: weißt du was Ironie ist?


----------



## Xardus2008 (13. Juli 2010)

myxemio schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> kleiner Fan-Boy, oder?
> ...



dann kauf das addon nicht und behalte deinen icc mist aber nachher nicht weinen weil nicht mehr icc roxxorn kannst weil keiner mehr dort rein will.

mein gott entwickelt euch mal weiter oder seit ihr auf der arbeit auch so faul, ne mag micht jetzt nicht weiter entwickeln chef kannst deinen mist behalten.
also sollche leute kann man nicht mal auf dem arbeitsamt brauchen, selbst dort lernste oder bekommst immer wieder was neues.

und für die nicht checker eyyy jo man gold felgen what füren shit zieh dira digge platin felgen voll fetter als deine alten teile.

wenn die alles einfügen, was blizzard bis jetzt so erwähnt hat mit cata werd ich definitiv noch mal reinschauen, und nur um das geheule zu hören boss viel zu schwer zu blöd um W A S D zu benutzten blizzy leichter machen gelle.


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Ir versteht ned was ich meine !!!
> 
> DIE ITEMS SIND TEILWEISE AUF LV  78 Bezogen ...
> Ein lv 78iger der gear hat das besser wie ICC 25er Hero ist , das soll wohl n witz sein ?
> ...




Gut, dan stelle ich dir eine einfache Frage. Nur eine, und ich hoffe du kannst sie mir beantworten.

Schauen wir mal in die Kristallkugel:

Cataclysm kommt raus und alle level wie blöd drauf los. Dann steht neben dir ein Stufe 78 Charakter der teilweise besseres Gear besitzt als du mit deinem ICC25Hero Equip, und das auch noch in grün. Jetzt erklär mir doch mal du Held inwiefern dies jetzt ein Problem für dich ist? Na?

Spielst du dadurch schlechter?
Levelt der 78er dadurch schneller?
Verlierst du Gold?
Findest du plötzlich keine Level- und/oder Instanzgruppen mehr?
Wirst du aus der Gilde geworfen?
Mag dich keiner mehr?
Bekommt dein Hamster Schnappatmung?

erkläre es mir, bitte.

Ich versuche zu verstehen was dein Problem ist, ich sehe keins.


----------



## The-Quila (13. Juli 2010)

Ich finds immer wieder lustig, wie sich Leute darüber aufregen, dass die Items besser werden. Sollen sie etwa mit höhrere Stufe schlechter werden?

Der starke Anstieg am Anfang eines jeden Addons dient dazu, das alte Zeug rauszubringen und die Möglichkeit für alle in den neuen Gebieten/Instanzen mit etwa gleicher Ausrüstung zu beginnen. Es wäre nämlich ziemlich uncool, wenn die einen mit Stufe 80 und alten 80er Epics die Mobs auf einen Treffer umklatschen, aber die Neuen, die mit Stufe 78 ankommen dauernd um ihr Leben fürchten müssen.


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Juli 2010)

The-Quila schrieb:


> Ich finds immer wieder lustig, wie sich Leute darüber aufregen, dass die Items besser werden. Sollen sie etwa mit höhrere Stufe schlechter werden?
> 
> Der starke Anstieg am Anfang eines jeden Addons dient dazu, das alte Zeug rauszubringen und die Möglichkeit für alle in den neuen Gebieten/Instanzen mit etwa gleicher Ausrüstung zu beginnen. Es wäre nämlich ziemlich uncool, wenn die einen mit Stufe 80 und alten 80er Epics die Mobs auf einen Treffer umklatschen, aber die Neuen, die mit Stufe 78 ankommen dauernd um ihr Leben fürchten müssen.




Schön, dass es mal jemand anspricht, denn daran hat unser lieber Thread-Ersteller nicht gedacht. Warum auch, ihn betrifft es ja nicht, und hier geht es ja einzig und allein nur um ihn. Wo kommen wir denn dahin, wenn wir mal an andere denken...tz tz tz


----------



## heiduei (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Ir versteht ned was ich meine !!!
> 
> DIE ITEMS SIND TEILWEISE AUF LV  78 Bezogen ...
> Ein lv 78iger der gear hat das besser wie ICC 25er Hero ist , das soll wohl n witz sein ?
> ...



Ich sags dir nochmal und das meine ich VÖLLIG ernst :



heiduei schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Ir versteht ned was ich meine !!!
> 
> DIE ITEMS SIND TEILWEISE AUF LV 78 Bezogen ...
> Ein lv 78iger der gear hat das besser wie ICC 25er Hero ist , das soll wohl n witz sein ?
> ...



hm..nochmal zum mitschreiben KEINER, keiner, keiner, keiner,keiner (oh echo) wird mit Lvl 78 (wenn er neu lvlt) noch in Nordend rumgimpen wenn man mehr Spaß (bessere Items, mehr Gold, mehr XP) in den "neuen" Questzonen haben kann...oder hast du mit deine Twinks die du seit WotlK oder sogar BC gespielt hast im "alten" Questgebiet bis zum vorherigen Maximallevel gelevelt?(dh. mit BC bis 60 in der alten Welt...man kann und konnte schon mit 58 in der Scherbenwelt questen und auch dort waren die Items der ersten Questereihen besser als das blaues Equip der alten Welt und ab Lvl 58 tragbar, same mit 68 und Nordend)..also ist es V-Ö-L-L-I-G egal ob das neue Itemgedöns mit Lvl 78 tragbar ist oder mit 80...es interessiert irgendwann keinen mehr, so traurig wie es ist und daher kannst auch deine ICC-HC-EPIXXE bald ausziehen, denn ein neu gespielter Char hat die sowieso nicht. Wenn es dir nicht egal ist, geht es dir tatsächlich nicht um den Spielspaß und zusammen mit anderen etwas zu erreichen sondern rein nur um die EPIXXE, dienen eingeblideten Status, den du vermeintlich meinst damit zu haben und den "Aufwand" den du dafür betreiben musstest.


----------



## Petu (13. Juli 2010)

Klobbireturns schrieb:


> (...)
> 1. Wisst ihr doch gar nimmer was richtig raiden heist! heult ja heutzutage alle beim ersten wipe rum oder verlasst den " Raid"
> und wenn es länger als 30 minuten dauert is auch kacke.... (obwohl ich recht froh bin nimmer 6 stunden zu raiden *g* )
> (...)



Irgendwo hier im Forum habe ich mal gelesen, wie sich jemand darüber aufgeregt hat, das er eine Stunde lang im AV rumhängen musste.......Herrlich, das sind dann auch warscheinlich die "GOGOGOGO"...ähm "OGOGOGOG" Schreier...... Ich hasse Sie!

Es gab mal Zeiten da konnte ein AV auch schonmal 24h+ dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Juli 2010)

> /ironie on / du kannst mit 10 IMBAOMFGICHKILLALLES 85igern die 10000k Hp und 9999.999k dps haben darein gehen und wipen wenn da kein movement ist /ironie off/



Mit diesen Werten bräuchte man kein movement.

Und schlag mal nach was Ironie bedeutet


----------



## Rotel (13. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich keine Gilde hätte mit der es SPASS macht raiden zu gehen...
Wenn ich nur wegen Items stunden- und tagelang durch jeden Raid latschen würde...
Wenn ich mich ab Random-Raids nerven würde, weil ich keinen lustigen Stammraid habe in welchem das Spiel und nicht die Items im Vordergrund stehen...


... dann würds mich auch ankotzen, dass der erste Questreward mit Cata besser wird als das beste Epic von Woltk.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (13. Juli 2010)

Alles was in cata dropt (sprich lvl 78) sollte imho besser sein als der ganze crap davor ^^ itemwipe for the win

@ alle winer 

cata ist ein neues Kapitel wow, nur gut wenn die Karten neu gemischt werden also nicht weinen sondern sich über das neue gear freuen


----------



## steehfan (13. Juli 2010)

ich seh irgendwie nur nen widerspruch:

würde wow noch 1 jahr so bleibe würde keiner mehr wow spielen weils iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmer dasselbe ist....
spielt einer von euch noch täglich gta vice city oder san andreas? NEIN weil man alles schon gesehn hat und leider keine content patches möglich waren ^^

nun wenn man das nun mit cataclysm in verbindung bringt würde ich einfach sagen, obs dir dann spass macht oder nicht, dass schau dann... der erste schritt heisst: 
cata *erkunden* wenns live geht und alles andere is nur warme luft die kommt und weiterzieht ^^


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (13. Juli 2010)

Huhu,

items in Wotlk haben sowieso ihren Wert sehr schnell verloren...Wenn das Rubinsanktum eine neue größere Instanz gewesen wäre dann wäre das Icc eq auch nicht mehr viel Wert, selbst jetzt ist es nicht besonders Wertvoll!

mfg


----------



## Arandes (13. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Und schlag mal nach was Ironie bedeutet




Welch Ironie diesbezüglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Ir versteht ned was ich meine !!!
> 
> DIE ITEMS SIND TEILWEISE AUF LV  78 Bezogen ...
> Ein lv 78iger der gear hat das besser wie ICC 25er Hero ist , das soll wohl n witz sein ?
> ...



es kommt auch darauf an wo an diese items herbekommt. die grünen sind meist questbelohnungen die auch nicht so toll sind und vielleicht t8 oder t9 austauschen. bei t10 muss man dann gucken ob es sich wirklich lohnt die dinge auszutauschen oder doch ersteinmal weiter bei t10 zu bleiben. die anderen blauen items die wirklich teilweise besser als t10 sind kommen wahrscheinlich aus den instanzen und da muss man auch überlegen ob es einem wirklich was bringt t10 auszutauschen, da es nicht nur auf die normalen stats ankommt sondern auch auf die masterypunkte und t10 soll ja masterypunkte bekommen. laut nem bluepost von ghostcrawler soll man t10,5 recht lange tragen können und nur sehr schnell schmuckstücke, gems und verzauberungen austauschen, da eben die masterypunkte auf t10 oft besser sein sollen als das mehr an normalen stats. spätestens mit lvl83 soll man dann aber auch t10,5 gegen neues gear austauschen. das deckt sich dann auch mit nem spielerbericht von nem druiden der erst mit lvl82 sein erstes rüstungsteil (schmuck aber vorher) ausgetauscht hat und der war vom equip auf t8 niveau.


man kommt doch heut zu tage so einfach an t9 und da ist es nicht schlimm, wenn man das dann schnell austauscht. t10 soll ja aufgewertet werden und dann nicht ganz so schnell ausgetauscht werden.

auch sollte man sich die frage stellen ob es wirklich so toll ist, wenn man ein paar level lang kein equip auswechselt. hab z.b. damals nen paladin gespielt und erst so mit lvl75 angefangen die ersten teile auszutauschen und es war schon etwas deprimierend, das ich erst so lange spielen musste bis ich mein equipment verbessern konnte und mich dann durch neues equip stärker fühlen konnte. da war es mit bc schon schöner, wenn ich mit nem nicht so gut ausgestatteten char schnell neues equip bekam und sah, das der sehr viel stärker geworden ist.


----------



## Heilschlampe (13. Juli 2010)

Nur warum gibt es Menschen, die den Unterschied zwischen Ernst und Ironie nicht bemerken können?


----------



## Tontaube (13. Juli 2010)

Itemverfall? Prima, T9/T10 kann doch heute eh keiner mehr sehen. 
Alle rennen mit den gleichen Items rum und denken sie seien etwas besonderes weil sie einen Pixelhaufen mit 25 anderen Pixelhaufen flachgelegt haben. Und das in der Hoffnung das ihr eigener Pixelhaufen durch ein gedropptes Item noch unglaublich toller wird als er es jetzt schon ist..

Ich hab damals für meine erste Play Station (1) auch monatelang gespart um sie mir kurz nach dem Release zu kaufen.
Habe mich dann mit mangelhaften Exemplaren rumärgern müssen (die erste Modellreihe hatte einige Kinderkrankheiten), eine nach der anderen umgetauscht um dann zu sehen wie sie 12 Monate später drastisch im Preis gesenkt wurde.

Und ich war damals nicht der einzige. Aber so rumgemeckert wie einige hier hat damals niemand.


Wenn es euch so stört dann behaltet eure LK-25-hm-nacktmit*zensiert*-Items doch einfach bis zum nächsten Addon an.


Sorry für die drastischen Worte aber vor jedem Addon gibts wieder dieselben Tränchen....

Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simon Rick (13. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> hm..nochmal zum mitschreiben KEINER, keiner, keiner, keiner,keiner (oh echo) wird mit Lvl 78 (wenn er neu lvlt) noch in Nordend rumgimpen wenn man mehr Spaß (bessere Items, mehr Gold, mehr XP) in den "neuen" Questzonen haben kann...oder hast du mit deine Twinks die du seit WotlK oder sogar BC gespielt hast im "alten" Questgebiet bis zum vorherigen Maximallevel gelevelt?(dh. mit BC bis 60 in der alten Welt...man kann und konnte schon mit 58 in der Scherbenwelt questen und auch dort waren die Items der ersten Questereihen besser als das blaues Equip der alten Welt und ab Lvl 58 tragbar, same mit 68 und Nordend)..also ist es V-Ö-L-L-I-G egal ob das neue Itemgedöns mit Lvl 78 tragbar ist oder mit 80...es interessiert irgendwann keinen mehr, so traurig wie es ist und daher kannst auch deine ICC-HC-EPIXXE bald ausziehen, denn ein neu gespielter Char hat die sowieso nicht. Wenn es dir nicht egal ist, geht es dir tatsächlich nicht um den Spielspaß und zusammen mit anderen etwas zu erreichen sondern rein nur um die EPIXXE, dienen eingeblideten Status, den du vermeintlich meinst damit zu haben und den "Aufwand" den du dafür betreiben musstest.



Ich habe es so gemacht , da ich Bc und Vanilla halt noch in erinnerung hab und es weitermachen will
Ich raide jede woche 60iger raid
Jede woche 70iger raid
DANN erst 80iger raids
Da mich Bc und Vanilla mit den events angetan haben nicht so linear wie Wotlk .. Cata bringt vllt geile events mit , aber das mit dem Eq find ich halt nur scheiße


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (13. Juli 2010)

dann hör auf mit WoW man haste nix besseres zu tun als so rumzuheulen neues addon neue items denkste jeder  will mit 85 in t10 rumlaufen  rofl ...


----------



## Marvo666 (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Also bin auf folgendes gestoßen
> 
> http://www.mmo-champ...clysm-Item-List
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
> ...






Was erwartest du eigentlich?
Überleg mal: Zu Anfang Wotlk konnten die Leute ihr T4, teils T5 und Heroequip von 70 gegen die ersten Questbelohnungen austauschen, von Vanilla zu BC war es noch gravierender.
Ist doch klar, dass der Itemwipe von einem Addon mit einer zusätzlichen Maximalstufe von nur '5' Lveln wesentlich heftiger ausfällt als eines mit 10 zusätzlichen Leveln.
Zudem die Änderung der Angleichung von leben zwischen Stoff-und Plattenklassen.

Völlig normal, angekündigt und muss man sich halt dran' gewöhnen.


----------



## Maladiene (13. Juli 2010)

Also 1. wer zum Teufel geht mit 80 in ICC? wenn es doch A weitere 5 Level zu machen sind und B mit 85 es erster in die 5er Heros geht und danach in die neuen Raids. Dein fred is sowas von unnötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber passt schon Hauptsache ein weiterer Eintrag für den Eimer


----------



## Klobbireturns (13. Juli 2010)

ihr versteht alle EINS NICHT! und zwar:


wsst ihr warum die Bosse loot verlieren? nicht um euch zu Belohnen(gut schon aber nicht in dem sinne direkt) , sondern um euch auf die nächste Herasforderung vorzubereiten...
und nicht um damit in dala rumzuposen ...

wenn keine Herausforderungen mehr dasind, kommt ein Addon, die Quests bereiten euch dann drauf vor, wie der neue Endcontent wird. Ihr werdet an die Storyline geführt, an neue Spielmechaniken gewöhnt usw... und dann kommt der neue Content, wo ihr vorher beim Questen schon eure Items verbessert habt, um Euch auf eure 1. große Cataclysm Herausforderung vorzubereite...so...

und alle die jetzt rumheulen weil sie wochenlang für ihr equipp geschufftet ham, sind idioten. Klar ich hab auch schon etliche stunden damit verbracht eq in raids zu farmen, aber Warum? um meinen Char besser zu machen. Und wenn quest items nimmer helfen ,weil ich max lvl bin ,ist der Aufwand halt größer um sich zu verbessern (also man muss jetzt raiden um noch mehr aus sich herasholen zu können)...


Denkt ma drüber nach, lila , blau ,grün mir egal ....wenn jetz ein grünes/Blaues setup besser ist al meine tollen lila sachen nehm ich doch die oder?


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (13. Juli 2010)

was für ein saudämlicher thread

und ich finde dem ist nichtsmehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## Slayer01 (13. Juli 2010)

Hey chill mal alta du warst zwar xxx-Stunden icc rushen und bei der nächsten quest wird dein 277er hero items zwar abgeroxxort aber macht doch nix warst ja auch nur 23-mal wegen dem target drinnen...


----------



## Maladiene (13. Juli 2010)

Klobbireturns schrieb:


> ihr versteht alle EINS NICHT! und zwar:
> 
> 
> wsst ihr warum die Bosse loot verlieren? nicht um euch zu Belohnen(gut schon aber nicht in dem sinne direkt) , sondern um euch auf die nächste Herasforderung vorzubereiten...
> ...



/sign die story geht weiter und das ist auch gut so. Ragnaros und Kel (Classic) sind besiegt. Illidan (Burning Crusade) ist besiegt. Arthas (Wrath of the Lichking) ist besiegt. Und nun geht es weiter mit Deathwing (Cataclysm). Es wurde ma Zeit das Bilzz mit Quests einen so durch die Story zu leiten wie in Cataclysm (neues Quest System, Phasing ect.) und wer so an Classic gefesselt ist sollte mit Cataclysm aufhören zu spielen =)


----------



## Terlian (13. Juli 2010)

Hach, wie ich solche Threads einfach nur liebe... alle Addons immer wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald du dich ausgeheult und einen Tag drüber geschlafen hast, sehe es doch einfach ein, Blizzard will eben ihr Addon jedem Spieler schmackhaft machen, und da muss mit jedem Addon auch ein Itemreset her.

War bisher immer so, wird auch immer so bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag, oder glaubst du vielleicht das die so viele Spieler in WoW hätten, wenn man eben nicht mit jedem Addon praktisch neu starten und Anschluss an die bereits aktiven Spieler bekommen könnte?


----------



## Mirano (13. Juli 2010)

mit cataclysm is icc ein alter hut... genau wie sunwell jetzt ein alter hut ist... is doch egal wenn man mit 80 icc25 equip hat und es raiden KÖNNTE wenn man wollte und eine gruppe findet, die nicht aus lvl 85ern besteht, die einen durchschleifen. also entweder hast du vor dem erstellen des threads nicht überlegt oder du hast angst, nichtmehr in dala posen zu können.


----------



## Haramann (13. Juli 2010)

Aha. Ein Itemwipe also. Aha...
Ich finds ja auch nich gut damit die neuen guten Items so schnell kommen aber.. Shit happens?


----------



## Haramann (13. Juli 2010)

Auserdem find ichs gut damit blaue Item mehr bedeutung gewinnen.


----------



## Toxxical (13. Juli 2010)

Das Spiel entwickelt sich weiter, die Ausrüstung die angefertigt wurde, mit den Verfügbaren Materialien aus Nordend, um den Lichkönig zu besiegen wird nicht mehr gebraucht, da sich in den neuen Gebieten neue Materialien erschließen und die Ausrüstung für den Kampf gegen einen stärkeren Gegner verfügbar wird.

Nutzen die Leute ihre tollen Items nur zum Posen ohne darüber nachzudenken wie und warum sie gebraucht werden?


----------



## Baradakas (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Also bin auf folgendes gestoßen
> 
> http://www.mmo-champ...clysm-Item-List
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
> ...



Oh noez! Veränderung inc, ich troll, ich nix mag Veränderung...Veränderung pöööööse!


----------



## likoria (13. Juli 2010)

Ehm wo gehts hier zum Wurstladen? Scheinst mir neu bei WoW zusein oder zumindest keiner Erweiterung miterlebt zu haben von Classic auf Bc und von Bc auf Wotlk war es wie gesagt auch schon so.

Und deinen letzten Satz würde ich als Selfowned beschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melkorohl (13. Juli 2010)

Wär dann mein dritter Itemwipe... und ja mein gott ich weine meinen Epixx jetzt schon hinterher xDDD
Nein ehrlich nicht. Ich find das gut die ersten paar Quests und Monster sind dann wieder ähnlich stark wie die Monster in den stärkeren Gebieten von Wotlk.
"Stark" mit nem durchschnittlichem Itemlvl von 270 kann man die monster ja nicht als Stark bezeichnen, wenn ich mit dem Equip jetzt durch komplett
Cata questen könnte so wie ich jetzt durch Eiskrone laufen kann... wo bleibt dann für mich der Spass? Die Mobs müssen nach den ersten paar
Quests in Cata deutlich Stärker werden und die die mit 78 schon die neuen Gebiete anlaufen die brauchen dafür Equip also gibt es das Equip
durch quests. Ist doch ne ganz einfache Sache und oh mein Gott... vor WotlK liefen gaaaaaanz wenige Leute (vergleichsweise) fullepic rum. 
Das war gut so und das soll mit Cataclysm gottseidank wieder so werden. (hoffentlich verbannt das dann auch diese GS Abuser die bis heute nicht
wissen wie das Addon funktioniert xD)


----------



## HDMagosh (13. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Also bin auf folgendes gestoßen
> 
> http://www.mmo-champ...clysm-Item-List
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
> ...



ich war letzens beim Autohändle rund wollte mein Golf eintauschen weil ein neueer rauskam.


----------



## Skalpi (13. Juli 2010)

Sowas aber auch, wie können die nur ...

Vor allem: der heißgeliebte Genitascore errechnet sich ausschließlich auf Basis der Stats, die in Cata bei gleichem Itemlevel deutlich höher sind als in WotLK.
Daher werden die frischen 80er (die wenigen, die dann überhaupt noch in Nordend raiden) wohl "suchen Tank, Heal, DD's für Naxx mind. 8k GS" im /2 posten und dann schaust mit deinen lächerlichen 6k+ ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche - es sieht so aus, als wäre das (WOW-)Leben manchmal doch gerecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ehe ich es vergesse: bist Du eigentlich 40 Level lang gelaufen und dann 30 weitere geritten (20 davon langsam) bis Du endlich fliegen konntest? Nein? Dann aber ganz schnell auf Level 1 downgraden und nochmal das Ganze - WEGGETRETEN!!!


----------



## Izara (14. Juli 2010)

-.- ist doch völlig wumpe.. spielst du WoW (auch im Highend-Content) nur, um Items abzugrabschen? O.o Lootgeilheit.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke kaum, dass es von Blizzard so gedacht war, dass du NUR dann ICC gehen sollst, wenn du auch ein Item willst.. Man soll den Endcontent sehen können. Dafür sind die gedacht. Wenn du ICC hc gehen willst, wäre es sicherlich sinnvoll, dass du ein paar non hero Items hast, damit du mehr DMG/Heal/Avoid etc hast. Damit du in der Lage bist, den LK zu legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit Cata kommen neue Raids, härtere Bosse. Dafür brauchst du einfach bessere Items. Und ist doch völlig egal, ob du die dann mit lvl 78 beim Questen erhälst oder halt deine ICC hero items benutzt, denn den LK hast du dann ja schon gesehen, nich?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehste doch an BC und WotLK.. lvl 58 Zeug auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ist meist besser als deine 60er items. Genauso sind die lvl 68-70 items aus der Boreanischen Tundra etc besser als die aus den BC Inis. Wen juckt das? Schließlich gehts ja nicht in der Boreanischen Tundra questen, nur um lvl 70 zu werden, oder? (denke doch, keiner ist so bescheuert und kauft sich wegen 2 leveln die Erweiterung!) D.h. du willst 80 werden, wenn du da mit Questen anfängst. Interessiert dich das auf lvl 80 noch, was du mit lvl 68 ausgetauscht hast? O.o Wenn ja, dann tust mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immerhin durftest du ja dann die Raids in BC von innen sehen, weil dein Gear gut genug für die 70er Gilde war, oder?


----------



## Note of dead (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hab meine Dk auf level 80ig t9 2 gute ringe 2 gute Schmuckstücke aber alles nicht aus icc ich kack auf icc. Ich zock meinen schami noch auf level 80 und versuche noch vor Cata t9 zuhaben.

 Warum? (ich wechsel eben in den ICC 25ger hm modus) Du kackboon der mal keine ahnung von seiner fucking klasse hat ich bin so über OP ich mach den LK solo du noobtubeer ich bin so imbaroxxerzomfgololol ich own dich mit meinen 6.4 GS ich bin so epicgeil du spacken (wir verlassen den ICC 25ger hm modus wieder und werden normal)

Ich will T9 mitn schami weil ich finde das es geil ausschaut und weil wenn alle level 85ig sind viele nicht mal mehr wissen wie das aussieht und daher jeder zweite t10.5Pwnpwn hat das eh jeder kennt finde ich t9 besser

naja IHR sollt nicht an eures GOTTES (blizzard) Willle zweifeln dacher sich nur dir "AMIS" richtig über blizz aufregen dürfen wir da noch viel geändert 

bei manchen leuten fragt man sich doch schon warum sie ein online"ROLLEN"spiel spielen wenn es ihnen ehh nur um das BESTE Poser equip geht denkt eig einen noch beim questen an die lore oder wie läuft das ab: mhm da is ne quest quest annehmen karte schaun hingehn das oda das machen abgeben

macht das wirklich noch spass ich glaube das nicht ich lese bei fast jeder quest den ganzen text druch man sollte sich mal wieder zeit nehmen für wow es musst nicht immer alles gleich sofort sein als ich mit meinem Dk auf 80ig war hab ich mir aufm anderen server gleich noch einen erstellt weil ich die quests einfach nur total Geil und bombe fand aber naja jedem das seine


----------



## Rabaz (14. Juli 2010)

Ralil schrieb:


> Also ich hät das so auch besser gefunden
> wenn man erst mit den ersten innis auf 85 bzw den hero innis das icc gear austauscht
> ....



Damit schon vom 1. Tag gleich wieder alles nebensache ist außer dem einen Ziel, sich irgendwie möglichst schnell auf 85 zu kloppen und zu raiden ? Also irgendwo her möchte ich schon die Lust nehmen da zu questen.

Es war doch (jedenfalls für mich) eine der großen Schwächen von wotlk dass man fürs questen nur Scheiße bekommt und spätestens mitm 1. twink gar keinen Spass mehr daran hatte sondern alle nur noch irgendwie durchgerannt sind. Der Weg war nicht mehr das Ziel sondern nur noch die 80, egal wie.

Bei BC war dagegen die "itementwertung" ziemlich stark. Anlass zum Suizid für all die kranken Spinner die stolz darauf sind sich in dem Spiel etwas 'erarbeitet' zu haben, aber auch für den 10. twink immer noch ein gewaltiger Motivationsschub. Ich hab heute noch Spass wenn ich mit einem 58er endlich auf die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel komme. Ich weiß: jetzt gibts geile Klamotten, da rumzulaufen LOHNT sich.

Ärgerlich für alle die bis kurz vorher noch 40 Stunden pro Woche hardcore zocken, die fassen sich alle an den Kopf und denken "Mensch war ich blöde" ja lol aber was solls es ist doch ein Spaßfaktor ( hallo und darum ging es doch mal oder ?) wenns da erstmal inner neuen Welt auch neue Klamotten regnet.


----------



## Note of dead (14. Juli 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Damit schon vom 1. Tag gleich wieder alles nebensache ist außer dem einen Ziel, sich irgendwie möglichst schnell auf 85 zu kloppen und zu raiden ? Also irgendwo her möchte ich schon die Lust nehmen da zu questen.
> 
> Es war doch (jedenfalls für mich) eine der großen Schwächen von wotlk dass man fürs questen nur Scheiße bekommt und spätestens mitm 1. twink gar keinen Spass mehr daran hatte sondern alle nur noch irgendwie durchgerannt sind. Der Weg war nicht mehr das Ziel sondern nur noch die 80, egal wie.
> 
> ...



sag ich ja


----------



## cabcola2 (14. Juli 2010)

Der Unterschied von den Items is schon höher als damals Wotlk rauskam da biste mit den guten sunwell sachen auch noch bis naxx rein in cata ( BETA!!!!) sieht das ja anders aus aber es ist ja auch nur die Beta wenn das so bleibt finde ich es auch ein wenig schade das die ganzen items wertlos werden für die man lange gearbeitet hat ich hoffe das so extreme sachen wie z.b. Schattengram lange halten


----------



## Note of dead (14. Juli 2010)

cabcola2 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied von den Items is schon höher als damals Wotlk rauskam da biste mit den guten sunwell sachen auch noch bis naxx rein in cata ( BETA!!!!) sieht das ja anders aus aber es ist ja auch nur die Beta wenn das so bleibt finde ich es auch ein wenig schade das die ganzen items wertlos werden für die man lange gearbeitet hat ich hoffe das so extreme sachen wie z.b. Schattengram lange halten



nope deine kleine waffe schattengram wird ab level 82 nutzlos sein


----------



## Piposus (14. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> In Catac wird sich sicher auch das System etwas ändern und es soll wohl erreicht werden, dass nicht nur die Profis mit ihren 10 fach full epic Zeugs gut voran kommen.



Was willste bitte beim Leveln aufs Equip schauen? Profis definieren sich nicht (also ich mich nicht) durch Equipment, sondern durch Skill. Auch ich werde wieder einer der Ersten sein, welcher auf dem Server im Gearscore unter die ersten 50 kommt. Weil ich so gut bin.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (14. Juli 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Was willste bitte beim Leveln aufs Equip schauen? Profis definieren sich nicht (also ich mich nicht) durch Equipment, sondern durch Skill. Auch ich werde wieder einer der Ersten sein, welcher auf dem Server im Gearscore unter die ersten 50 kommt. Weil ich so gut bin.



Du clearst die Instanzen ganz alleine? Wow, dann bist du wirklich gut.


----------



## Avolus (14. Juli 2010)

Der *zigste Thread über das Thema und euch geht es anscheinend immernoch nicht auf die Nerven darüber zu diskutieren ^^
Viel Spaß weiterhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsterwarri (14. Juli 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das BC Item is' nicht wesentlich schlechter, zumal das andere LvL 77 ist.
Aber das erste grüne Item das man durch Quest erhält muss nicht sein... Angenehmer würds ich finden wenn man sich die Items langsam während des Levelns entledigt, außerdem ist LK 25 HC weitaus anstrengender als Illidan
Aber ich will nicht meckern sondern stimm den TE nur zu, deswegen mal runterkommen Leute.


----------



## Vanitra (14. Juli 2010)

Weil ja auch jeder SW gegangen ist, das waren nur sehr wenige die diesen Content gesehen haben. Die meisten gammelten in Kara rum und trugen sowas wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder nen PvP Stab. Diesmal wird der Itemwipe jedoch schneller kommen, nicht unbedingt weil die ersten Questitems bereits ICC Level haben, sondern weil die Klassen zum Teil so umgebaut werden, das die alten Items einfach nicht mehr zu gebrauchen sind. Auch im Hinblick auf die Mastery, ZM zu Int, MP5 zu Wille etc.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (14. Juli 2010)

wen interessiert in cataclysm denn bitte noch ICC?


----------



## Yveri1985 (14. Juli 2010)

mit t3 war kara damals gut zubewaeltigen
mit t6 konnte man naxx locker clearn
und mit t10 wirste auch wieder die ersten raids in cata leer machen koennen

und was die questitems betrifft , es wird wohl im endeffekt geschmackssache sein ob man sein equip durch dementsprechendes "low"eq tauschen wird ... denn man beachte immer die muehe die man in die items investiert (gut das war beim sprung classic>BC um einiges mehr als es wohl bei wotlk>cata sein wird) aber dennoch ... wer loot vom LK Hero traegt wird sich wohl 3 mal ueberlegen ob er seine waffe durch ne blaue ersetzt


----------



## Stevesteel (14. Juli 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> mit t3 war kara damals gut zubewaeltigen
> mit t6 konnte man naxx locker clearn
> und mit t10 wirste auch wieder die ersten raids in cata leer machen koennen
> 
> und was die questitems betrifft , es wird wohl im endeffekt geschmackssache sein ob man sein equip durch dementsprechendes "low"eq tauschen wird ... denn man beachte immer die muehe die man in die items investiert (gut das war beim sprung classic>BC um einiges mehr als es wohl bei wotlk>cata sein wird) aber dennoch ... wer loot vom LK Hero traegt wird sich wohl 3 mal ueberlegen ob er seine waffe durch ne blaue ersetzt



der Meinung schließe ich mich vorbehaltlos an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. Juli 2010)

Wieso sollte man in Cata noch ellenlang mit WotLk-Gear rumlaufen?

Wo ist der Unterschied ob ich mir *allein* Equip im *Solo-Content* "erarbeite" oder *gemeinsam* mit 9 bzw. 24 Spielern im *Multiplayer-Content* "erarbeite"?


Ich bin jedenfalls froh, wenn ich nach 1 Jahr nicht mehr das abgebrochene Horn und die Schweine sehe.


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. Juli 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> mit t3 war kara damals gut zubewaeltigen
> mit t6 konnte man naxx locker clearn
> und mit t10 wirste auch wieder die ersten raids in cata leer machen koennen
> 
> und was die questitems betrifft , es wird wohl im endeffekt geschmackssache sein ob man sein equip durch dementsprechendes "low"eq tauschen wird ... denn man beachte immer die muehe die man in die items investiert (gut das war beim sprung classic>BC um einiges mehr als es wohl bei wotlk>cata sein wird) aber dennoch ... wer loot vom LK Hero traegt wird sich wohl 3 mal ueberlegen ob er seine waffe durch ne blaue ersetzt



Durch Mastery wird man berets in den Startgebieten T10 gear tauschen.


...wer Loot vom Lk-Hero trägt, wird dem entsprechend Progressorientiert spielen, daß er jedes kleine Update ohne zu zögern mitnimmt.


----------



## Boken (14. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Also bin auf folgendes gestoßen
> 
> http://www.mmo-champ...clysm-Item-List
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
> ...





wäääääh mami... meine items sind nichts mehr wert... wääääh

ähm? heul doch und kündige dein wow acc unter tränen ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aylz (14. Juli 2010)

ihr wisst aber schon, das es für quests erstmal nur grünes gear gibt, mit ab und an boss quests wo blau bei ist? selbst in den 5 mann inis wirds erstmal wieder nur blaues gear geben, was um längen die icc items ablösen soll.

es soll halt wieder altes feeling auf kommen, zu mc zeiten ist man nämlich auch nicht full epic gs 5k ffs lololollo reingerutscht und hat die ersten 4 bosse geboxt...

das hat schon alles so seinen sinn und ich bin total dafür. epic items sollen halt wieder was besonderes werden und nicht alltäglich, wie derzeit zu sehen durch die 3 5 man ini´s, loot raid pdk oder icc halt.


----------



## Yveri1985 (14. Juli 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man in Cata noch ellenlang mit WotLk-Gear rumlaufen?
> 
> Wo ist der Unterschied ob ich mir *allein* Equip im *Solo-Content* "erarbeite" oder *gemeinsam* mit 9 bzw. 24 Spielern im *Multiplayer-Content* "erarbeite"?
> 
> ...



der unterschied mein lieber liegt in der art des "erarbeitens" , jemand der icc hero cleart , und auf dem weg dahin gefuehlte 200 wipes hinlegt bis die schweren bosse wie sindra,prof,LK dann mal endlich liegen , der kann schon ein bissl "stolz" sein denn dieses equip traegt nunmal nicht jeder...(hero-eq aus dem luftschiffkampf zaehlt nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ne soloquest wird niemals so schwer sein wie ein boss den man in nem raid legt


wer zu classic die quest gemacht hat fuer die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiss wovon ich rede ^^
und diese brustplatte konnteste eigtl schon mit den ersten quest auf der hoellenfeuerhalbinsel wegwerfen , doch der stress und die zeit die in dem epic drinsteckte , war einfach nur ... episch xD




Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Durch Mastery wird man berets in den Startgebieten T10 gear tauschen.
> 
> 
> ...wer Loot vom Lk-Hero trägt, wird dem entsprechend Progressorientiert spielen, daß er jedes kleine Update ohne zu zögern mitnimmt.




das glaub ich so erst wenns live geht
kann mir ned so ganz vorstellen das man die 4er setboni(z.T. nicht bei jeder klasse) einfach mal so fuer nen paar ZM/AP/HP mehr liegen laesst


----------



## Aylz (14. Juli 2010)

bestes beispiel:

was würdest du eher nehmen: icc hc polearm?

http://db.mmo-champi...0727/bloodfall/

oder ab lvl 81 folgendes:

http://db.mmo-champi...ian-bladespear/


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. Juli 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> kann mir ned so ganz vorstellen das man die 4er setboni(z.T. nicht bei jeder klasse) einfach mal so fuer nen paar ZM/AP/HP mehr liegen laesst




Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, Items durch bessere zu ersetzen? 

Das ist das Prinzip worauf WoW basiert.

Wer eine Entscheidungshilfe zwischen Setbonus und paar mehr Attributen braucht, der kann ein Spreadsheet nutzen.


Und mir ist es absolut egal wie schwer es war an ein Item zu kommen. Wichtig ist allein der Spaß den der Aufwand mir bereitete und der Nutzen.

Wenn ich 100 mal am Boss Wipe und ihn dann lege, bin ich stolz auf die Leistung ihn gelegt zu haben, aber doch nicht auf die temporäre Belohnung.


----------



## Technocrat (14. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Oo Was soolln das? [/font][font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]


Dasselbe wie immer. Wenn Du WoW schon etwas länger spielen würdest, wüßtest Du, das das mit jeder Expansion so ist. Einziges Mittel dagegen: das Spiel nicht wie Du als Arbeit betrachten sondern als etwas, das Spaß macht.


----------



## -t3xX- (14. Juli 2010)

Also man merkt das manche noch ziehmlich an ihrem equip hängen xD
Es ist einfach so man reist sich den arsch auf um dann wenn ein adon kommt wieder zu leveln und 
seine hart erarbeiteten Items einfach einzutauschen gegen quest klamotten.
Es war schon immer so und daran wird sich nichts ändern.

Close!!!??


----------



## Yveri1985 (14. Juli 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, Items durch bessere zu ersetzen?
> 
> Das ist das Prinzip worauf WoW basiert.
> 
> ...



wir reden aneinander vorbei
was ich meinte is das man loot von einem schweren boss definitiv ungern eintauscht ....
z.b. wuerd ich mein schild vom luftschiffevent sofort gegen was besseres eintauschen , allerdings beim tankkolben vom lk wuerd ich 3 mal durchrechnen ob ich diesen gegen was "blaues" eintausche ... 
mein titel "zwielichtbezwinger" is mir auch lieber als der "koenigsmoerder" ... und das auch nur weil ich s3d mit t7,5 umgehauen hab und nicht mit t10+25%buff ... 
klar der spaß is das worum es geht , aber gehoert die belohnung nicht auch zum spaß dazu ?


----------



## Aylz (14. Juli 2010)

für mich nicht, geht mir eher um soziale kontakte und spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mein es sind nur pixel, nichts wert .. kannst dir also kein auto, haus, insel oder sonst was für kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



türlich kann man auf seine "leistung" stolz sein, aber der rest ist einfach nebensache


----------



## Pilani (14. Juli 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> OH MEIN GOTT!!!!1111
> Itemverfall mit einem Addon!
> Ist ja was ganz neues, gab es ja noch nie!
> Schock für die Spielergemeinschaft.



ja, ich war auch schockiert, als ich es gelesen hab ...
...
...
...

xD


----------



## Yveri1985 (14. Juli 2010)

jo , aber , wenn einem das raiden spaß macht
dann gehoert zum spaß das tryen , den boss legen , das looten, oder nich ?! 

klar auf dem realen markt is der heroische loot nichts wert
aber in der spielergemeinschaft zaehlts doch immerhin nen bissl wenn man sich nen char anschaut und sieht "uhh , der hat die legendaere 2h-axt oder die herowaffe vom lk ausm 10/25"
wenn mein char von heut auf morgen nackt waere , wuerd mich aergern , abba ich haette dann entweder die option neu zu equippen oder aufzuhoeren , was kein weltuntergang fuer mich bedeutet.

aehnlich seh ich es beim item-reset ... es wuerd mich einfach nur aergern wenn man sein "schwer erarbeitetes" hero-equip durch_ gammlige blaue questbelohnungen_ austauschen muss


----------



## No_ones (14. Juli 2010)

niemand zwingt dich wow zu spielen .. allerdings musst du daran denken das mit den besseren items auch die besseren und schwierigeren instanzen kommen

mit frisch 58gear konnte man auch ony 60er legen oder mit 68gear konnte man schon bt legen da das eq einigermaßen gleich war .


----------



## zwera (14. Juli 2010)

ich find das immer wieder geil um was sich leute gedanken machen....itemwipe..hat bestimmt kein heal bekommen das arme item....
Es war...ist...und wird immer so sein... 
Ein neues addon..neues itemlvl..mann raidet...dann neuer patch.. neus item lvl...mann raidet..neues itemlvl..
das is der sinn des spiels...falls du es noch net kapiert hast tust du mir leid...
also entweder du musst in cata ganz ganz schnell deine dem aktuellem itemlvl teile erraiden
oder du wirst in genau einem jahr (wenn patch xxx rauskommt) wieder genau den selben schwachsinn posten..
 und was lernst du draus: je mehr du zocken (opfern) tust desto mehr hast du von deinem ITEMLVL
ALSO WERDE ZUM OPFER DAMIT DEIN ITEMLVL EWIG DAS BESTE is....
 aso oder du healst das itemlvl n bissi dann würd es net wipen..


----------



## Miarum (14. Juli 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> niemand zwingt dich wow zu spielen .. allerdings musst du daran denken das mit den besseren items auch die besseren und schwierigeren instanzen kommen
> 
> mit frisch 58gear konnte man auch ony 60er legen oder mit 68gear konnte man schon bt legen da das eq einigermaßen gleich war .



Also wenn ich bt Funraids mitmache, sterben immer noch regelmäßig die 70iger, die nicht genug Life für einen bestimmten Boss haben, weil der Boss was macht, was Leben abzieht und wenn man dann nicht die 9xxx Leben hat, stirbt man..


----------



## Hoelzl (14. Juli 2010)

ich weis nicht was viele erwarten, klar will man als aktiver raider nicht sofort sein komplettes equip wieder gegen grün oder max blaue teile austauschen aber es muss halt so sein das die 5er inis so schwer werden das sie für full icc25er equipte chars nicht zu leicht sind und damit leute die zu wotlk noch nicht gespielt bzw nicht geraidet haben auch die möglichkeit die neuen 5er inis zu schaffen müssen die grünen bzw blauen items von quest recht stark sein..


----------



## xontroulis (14. Juli 2010)

Altes gear wird crap sein, dann bekommst paar blaue Teile die auch bald wieder Crap sind da du die Heros machst und diese Items sind dann je nach RAid auch schnell wieder crap.
 Leute so ist WoW und so wird es immer bleiben. Die zahlenden Kunden muessen motiviert werden zu spielen und das geht nur, durch die Hoffnung neues cooles gear zu bekommen. Wobei ich nicht verstehe wie man an seinem gear aus icc haengen kann. Der Mist wird einem doch eh hinterhergeworfen und was die persoenliche Leistung angeht..lol also nach dem Buff kann mir doch keiner mehr sagen das ICC auch nur im geringsten Maße anspruchsvoll sei und somit die items aus dem Raid, eine laengere Daseinsberechtigung in Cata haben muessten.


----------



## Antronis (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich Freu mich drauf damit man wieder was zu tun bekommt...Neues Eq, Neue Gegenden, Neues PvP Feeling etc...wär ja langweilig wenn ab nach ICC Content das Eq so bleibt wie es ist. o.O Also nicht Depri. werden wegen neuen Eq er darauf freuen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (14. Juli 2010)

Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich micht nicht aufrege über den Loot. Solange mein Equip fürs durchkommen bei ICC reicht,  ist der ICC Loot vollkommen uninteressant, da ab Cataclysm wieder alles ausgetauscht wird.


----------



## Hank Smith (14. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
> [/font][font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"][...]Sorry für diesen Mimimimi Thread[...][/font]



Nö.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Also bin auf folgendes gestoßen
> 
> http://www.mmo-champ...clysm-Item-List
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
> ...



Da merkt man einfach das du noch nie nen highend content miterlebt hast, einen itemreset wie diesen gibt es bei jedem Addon und das ist auch gut so, davon das du jetzt mal in aller ruhe deine milch trinken sollst fang ich gar nicht erst an


----------



## Rchard (14. Juli 2010)

Naja mir gefällts nich wenn ein tank 120k leben oder so hat und außerdem wird das seltsam wenn man 30k dps macht oder so^^.

Am besten fand ichs zu pre oder zu Bc Zeiten da war ned alles so übertrieben.


----------



## Hank Smith (14. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Da merkt man einfach das du noch nie nen highend content miterlebt hast, einen itemreset wie diesen gibt es bei jedem Addon und das ist auch gut so, davon das du jetzt mal in aller ruhe deine milch trinken sollst fang ich gar nicht erst an



Genau das ist es.

Ich habe beim WOTLK Start auch erst mit 79 das erste Teil ausgetauscht (1 Trinket), ich weiss echt nicht mit was die Leute rumlaufen. Da gab es vorher auch genau die selben Themen.


----------



## LouisVanGeest (14. Juli 2010)

so un nu bissl weniger weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sondern mehr lachen.... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8lZ7Rlf152g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schnubbel :> (14. Juli 2010)

Argh wie ich es hasse so etwas lesen zu müssen. o:
Dann spiel WoW nicht. Was ist daran so schwer?! Alles ändert sich mal, sogar das RL. *wuuuuh*
Gewöhn dich dran, sonst bist du wohl falsch auf diesem Planeten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillyChapel (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo TE,

jammern darfst du, auch öffenlich. Aber das ändert nichts. Warum auch. Wer viel Zeit in Raiden und Equip gesteckt hat, hat das für seinen eigenen Spaß gemacht, so wie's hier schon geschrieben wurde. 

Wenn du glaubst, dass du mal durch Raiden oder Marken oder sonst was DAS ultimative Endequip haben wirst, dann bist du auf dem Holzweg, weil das Spiel so angelegt ist, dass der Itemverfall dazugehört. Wenn du das nicht akzeptieren kannst, dann musst du ein anderes Spiel spielen (aber bei allen gängigen MMO's funktioniert das so).

Im übrigen: Was willst du eigentlich mit deinem ICC-Zeugs in Cata? Wenn's da nicht schnell bessere (grüne) Sachen gibt braucht man sich Cata doch nicht erst zu kaufen. Wenn du die Klamotten wegen dem Style behalten willst, dann tu das, aber für's Spiel wird jeder gern schnell gute Questbelohnungen haben wollen.

Zudem: Was soll den der ganze Quark mit dps, GS usw.? Wenn du mal 85 sein wirst und die ersten Heros angehst, damit du dich raid-fit machst, dann werden die Karten eh neu gemischt. Oder soll dein ICC-Zeugs dann doch noch was nützen? Wäre wohl ein bisserl naiv gedacht.

Also: Gleich bei der ersten Questbelohnung Itemlevel 300. Dann herrscht mal zumindest für ein wenig Zeit Gleichheit in der Community und das Gesabber und Gelaber nach dps und GS verstummt mal für kurze Zeit. Die ganzen Vollidioten und Vollpfosten spammen früh genug den Chat voll mit ihren blödsinnigen Anforderungsgehabe.

Gruß
Billy


----------



## Derulu (14. Juli 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> .. es wuerd mich einfach nur aergern wenn man sein "schwer erarbeitetes" hero-equip durch_ gammlige blaue questbelohnungen_ austauschen muss



Genau darin liegt das aktuelle Problem "blaue" Items sind gammling....und warum? Weil mit der Epixxschwemme von Wotlk blau tatsächlich gammlig ist. In Classic war das anders...da war blau gut....lila sogar seeeeehr gut...genau in diese Richtung will Blizzard aber mit Cata wieder kommen, dass eben lila sehr gut ist und blau gut und nicht gammlig...außerdem...du musst deine Teile ja nicht wegwerfen, es gibt genug Spieler die heute noch mit T3 rumlaufen sozusagen mit einem Style-Equip (und sie sind angesehener als die die einen LK-Tank-Kolben tragen)


----------



## Retroplay (14. Juli 2010)

Was hat es denn nur mit diesem Milch trinken auf sich? Das war schon in einem anderen Thema nicht lustig.... J 

Natürlich ist es ärgerlich und jeder, der das Gegenteil behauptet, lügt ganz einfach. Ich habe es lieber im Set, als mit unterschiedlichen Rüstungsteilen durch die Pixel zu laufen. Schaut einfach besser aus.

Aber wenn man ganz und gahr nicht damit zurecht kommt (auch beim dritten Mal) , sollte man letztendlich mit dem Gedanken spielen, aufzuhören. Ansonsten macht es doch keinen Spaß J


----------



## steven9797 (14. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Oo Was soolln das? dasn frisch 80iger tauglich is ICC zu clearen ohne sich durch Vorheriges gear sich es zu erarbeiten? jetz mit QUESTITEMS icc raiden? ;([/font]




Wenn Cata rauskommt werden sicher wenige gleich Icc machen wollen.


----------



## Gonzo73 (14. Juli 2010)

Klobbireturns schrieb:


> machen dir raids keinen spaß? kaufst dir doch auchn Schickes Auto (bestimmt bei erreichen der Volljährigkeit) und machst es auch sauber, auch wenn du schon genau weist, irgendwann gibts ein neues Auto...




Ich habe ein Auto...ist 4 Jahre alt...und hat noch nie einen Staubsauger gesehen...in 4 monaten gibst eh nen Neues ;-) 
Für mich ist das ein reiner Gebrauchsgegenstand mit dem ich von A nach B komme...mehr nicht. 

Und das Raiden...na ja...hat schon mehr Spass gemacht.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (14. Juli 2010)

Da man mit 85 wahrscheinlich sowiso zu 5. icc gehen kann ist es doch egal wie der Vergleich zum icc equip ist.

Das spielt eh keiner mehr ausser ein paar Twinks und die werden sich garantiert vorher nicht in naxx & co equippen oder auf 80 in heros marken farmen. Für die ist 80 auch nix anderes als 60 oder 70.


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. Juli 2010)

Retroplay schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es ärgerlich und jeder, der das Gegenteil behauptet, lügt ganz einfach. Ich habe es lieber im Set, als mit unterschiedlichen Rüstungsteilen durch die Pixel zu laufen. Schaut einfach besser aus.




Stimmt nicht, Ich freue mich darauf meine Rüstung, die dann seit einem Jahr das gleiche Design hatte,  endlich gegen ein neues Design auszutauschen.

Und da Du meintest, JEDER der das Gegenteil deiner Meinung behauptet, würde lügen, Ich aber nicht lüge, bedeutdet dies im Umkehrschluß, daß hier nur einer lügt und das bist DU.


----------



## Lubaris (15. Juli 2010)

Das wichtige wird nicht der item verfall durch das addon sein sonder wie schnell die items inerhalb von cata fallen werden und da hat blizz ja angekündigt das es nicht mehr so sein wird das man wie jetzt bei bestimmten werten den cap erreichen kann (crit bei meele schamanen usw) die werte gibts ja dann auch nichtmehr 

das deine icc rüstung nichts mehr wert sein wird ist klar war bei bc release auch so...... was wilst de sonst haben lvln bis 85 mit deinem t10 und dann am besten gleich in die raids rein 4 mal die woche raiden bis dein eq auf max ist dann wieder 2 monate flamen wann kommt der nächste raid 

in dem falle würde es sich auch nicht lohnen in die neuen inis reinzugehn die ja wie ich finde recht intressante bosstacktiken haben und wo diejenigen die vergessen haben das sie sheap,frosch usw können einfach nur versagen werden.

und wieso solte man dann für die mühe nicht auch mit items belohnt werden die besser sind als in icc. So wie der stand der dinge im mom ist werden die inis auch nicht so aussehn wie die heros im mom einfach mal brain afk gehn...... 

das du monate lang in icc items gefarmt hast um deinen char zu equipen war deine wahl und ich hoffe das du spass dabei hattest den darum gehts in nem spiel... wenn du nur wegen besserer items raiden gehst dann bist du selber schuld das du deine zeit verschwendet hast denn mit jedem content patch kommen auch neue items und dann must du das alte wieder austauschen so wars noch immer in wow..... also mein tip geniess einfach die zeit in icc und hab spass mit deiner raidtruppe. Freu dich einfach aufs addon es hat viel neues zu bieten über kleinigkeiten wie das eq soltest du dich nicht aufregen


----------



## Haramann (25. Juli 2010)

Es ist kein Unterschied, ob du deine Items nun mit Level 81 auswechselst oder mit 84 oO


----------



## Thug (25. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Also bin auf folgendes gestoßen
> 
> http://www.mmo-champ...clysm-Item-List
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
> ...





kannst du uns alle bitte einen Gefallen erweisen und das Spiel deinstallieren?  Solange spielst Du es ja noch nicht, sollte also nicht schwer fallen.

Danke.


----------



## Turican (25. Juli 2010)

zum Thema: Willkommen in einem mmorpg,items haben immer nur einen Zeitwert.Mitten im Addon hat ein T-Set auch nur einen Zeitwert von ca 4 Monaten.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (25. Juli 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Es ist kein Unterschied, ob du deine Items nun mit Level 81 auswechselst oder mit 84 oO


ähm doch und zwar gewaltig.
bei bc und wotlk konnte mit dem besten gear aus dem vorherigem addon gleich in den ersten raid gehen, mit questitems aber nicht.
als raider hatte man also immer den vorteil gleich weiterraiden zu können.

mit cata sind die questitems schon mit level 80 besser als die bestslotitems aus icc. daher muss man erstmal die heros abfarmen um raidtauglich zu sein, denn mit questgear wird man sicher wenig chancen im ersten raid haben.
oder schonmal jemand versucht naxx mit nem durchschnittsitemlevel von 160-170 zu machen (alle aus der gruppe)? 
und gerade wenn man die bosse nicht kennt ist das dann wohl nicht wirklich möglich.

sagen wir man spielt normalerweise nur an den raidtagen. also bei ner recht aktiven gilden 3x3h in der woche.
pro hero gut 45min (15min wartezeit, da man die inis nicht kennt 30min für die ini).
heißt also 20heros in der woche. mit viel glück ist man bis dahin raidtauglich. mit weniger glück hat man dann nur 1-2 items ausgetauscht.

daher kann man davon ausgehen das man erstmal 2-3 wochen nicht raiden kann.


----------



## Matchfighter (25. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Da sind verschieden (!) LEVEL 78(!) Teile die sind Besser wie Icc 25er HERO teile[/font]
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Oo Was soolln das? dasn frisch 80iger tauglich is ICC zu clearen ohne sich durch Vorheriges gear sich es zu erarbeiten? jetz mit QUESTITEMS icc raiden? ;([/font]
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
> [/font]
> ...



Naja Ich fänds mal nicht schlecht, denn seitdem GS existiert bzw ilvl kommt man ohne overpowered gear gar nich ers mal in die Nähe von 
icc 25 "hero" und so find ich das dann recht positiv um gegen so ein addon vorzugehen. 
Auch gut find ich das für Leute und ich denke das wird eine genaue Mehrheit sein ,die nicht so viel Zeit investieren 4-5mal in der Woche nen Raid zu starten.
Außerdem würde ich mal sagen, da die Items einem mit wotlk ohnehin hinterhergeschmissen werden, wäre eine Änderung das man die items durch q´s bekommt, doch nur
eine Erschwerung, um an die besagten items zu kommen. Man muss also endlich mal wenigstens etwas dafür tun als nur durch ne ini bzw nen raid zu rushen. 
Joa so viel zu meiner Meinung.

MfG


----------



## Sinistryx (25. Juli 2010)

Jupp,
der Itemwipe von BC zu WOTLK war mehr als unausgewogen. Die Raider, die bis dato Sunwell, BT und haste nicht gesehen geraidet hatten, hatten gutes Equip (~Itemlevel 154 wenn ich mich nicht irre) und konnten damit lange Zeit Questbelohnungen stecken lassen. Ihre epische Rüsutng war auch gesockelt und verzaubert.
Aber, ich finde es jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm.
Man möchte mit WOTLK zu Cata anscheinend Viel-Raider und Wenig- bis Nicht-Raider zufriedenstellen. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das man nicht gezwungen wird, die Questbelohnungen auch anzuziehen!
Außerdem: Jetzt wo ICC eigentlich Puppeneinfach wird und jeder Itemlvl 251 minimal tragen kann, finde ich einen Itemwipe mehr als angemessen.
Blizzard kann ja schlecht Viel-Raider den Gefallen tun und die Items schlechter machen, nur weil sie es für sie "unfair"ist.
Ich bin froh, dass Blizzard was beim Itemqipe von BC zu WOTLK gelernt hat!


----------



## Numbe (25. Juli 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> ICC wird doch mit Cata sowieso nicht mehr DIE Raidinstanz schlechthin sein.



Ist sie jetzt auch nicht. War keine von Wotlk.

Für mich hört sich das eher nach jemanden an, der erst mit Bc/Wotlk angefangen hat zu spielen.

Oh man hab ich damals geschluckt, als ich mein Equip zu Tbc in die Tonne treten konnt nach der ersten Quest. Und zu Wotlk wars ja teilweise auch nicht besser.

Die Karten werden zu jedem Addon halt neu verteilt, so ist das Spiel nunmal. Würde doch niemand kaufen, wenn er neu anfängt und dann kein Recht auf Gleichberechtigung hätte.


----------



## Xartoss (25. Juli 2010)

ich würde erstmal warten, bis cata raus ist ...

war aber classic -> BC -> lTk auch so 

ich t2 - t3 eqipt und dann BC ... nach 5-10 quests konnte ich mein equip in die tonne kloppen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






naja was solls ...


----------



## spaten (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShaakTi79 (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

netter Beitrag ... nur etwas vergessen, Welches?

Hier die Lösung:

alle Items mit WotLK werden auf Cataclysm-Niveau hochgestuft, d.h. folgendes:


*WotLK: Geweihte peitschergewirkte Gewandung (Druide - Bär - ilvl 277 - Typ Heroisch)
*
183 Ausdauer
183 Beweglichkeit
212 Angriffskraft (entfällt in Cataclysm, wird in Beweglichkeit verbaut)
122 Kritische Trefferwertung
106 Rüstungsdurchschlag (entfällt mit Cataclysm, wird in Ausdauer verbaut)


*Cata: Geweihte peitschergewirkte Gewandung (Druide - Bär - ilvl 277 - Typ Heroisch)*
 395 Ausdauer (183 AUS +(106 Rüstungsdurchschlag *2))
395 Beweglichkeit (183 BE + (212 Angriffskraft *1))
122 Kritische Trefferwertung;

Rest bleibt gleich!

thx!

Ps: Warum ist so etwas noch nicht in der Beta zusehen? Weil, der Informationsfluss sonst der massen so hoch sein wird, das Addons, wie Atlasloot, Gimpscore usw. überflüssig werden würden. Denn was sollen diese Addons anzeigen? 

Den WotLK-Item-Wert oder Den Cata-Item-Wert?


----------



## Arthaslight (25. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Also bin auf folgendes gestoßen
> 
> http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/1841-Cataclysm-Item-List
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
> ...



Warum muss jeder depp einen Thread aufmachen um zu sagen dass ihm irgendetwas nicht passt oder dumm findet? Wenns dir nicht passt dann hör auf zu spielen und verschon uns mit deinem überflüssigen dreck was du da schreibst.


----------



## Funkstar (25. Juli 2010)

und wieder ein heul thread von einem 24/7 pro gamer kind wo kein rl mehr hat


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (25. Juli 2010)

Funkstar schrieb:


> und wieder ein heul thread von einem 24/7 pro gamer kind wo kein rl mehr hat



wohl kaum. eher von jemandem der nur raiden will, aber mit cata erstmal wieder ewig heros abfarmen muss.
einen 24/7 zocker juckt das wenig, denn der macht paar tage lang ohne pause heros und ist dann direkt raidfähig. die raider die ihre 2-3 tage jeweils 3-4 stunden zocken haben das nachsehen. denn die brauchen deutlich länger bis sie wieder raiden können.


ach und mit bc oder wotlk war der itemreset nicht genauso. denn da hat man sein t2/3 erst in kara und sein t5/6 erst in naxx getauscht.


----------



## Belsina5 (25. Juli 2010)

ich raide seit 1 jahr nicht mehr
ich freu mich auf jedenfalls epix gegen gute grüne + blaue gegenstände zu tauschen


----------



## Shaila (25. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> und mit dieser aussage rücken jegliche existenzberechtigungen dieses threads in den hintergrund.


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Juli 2010)

Warum heult ihr alle das ihr erst wieder Heros farmen müsst, aber meckert das man in Wotlk zu einfach an Raid Gear rankommt?


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (26. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Warum heult ihr alle das ihr erst wieder Heros farmen müsst, aber meckert das man in Wotlk zu einfach an Raid Gear rankommt?


es heult kaum jemand. man sagt nur seine meinung dazu. 
aber die leute meckern weil heros etwas völlig anderes als raids sind. manchen macht raiden spaß, heros aber nicht (zumindest nicht wenn man sie abfarmen muss, bis man jeden mob mit vornamen kennt).


----------



## Turican (26. Juli 2010)

Viele unter 20Jahre sind einfach im falschen Spiel. Pubertät im Spiel ausleben nervt jeden normalen Mensch.

Schaut doch mal die Leute an die man durch das Dungeontool trifft,PvP Server Kinder,teilweise unerträgliche Wesen.
Im ersten Jahr WoW gabs nichtmal ansatzweise soviel ekelhafte Menschen wie akt. im Spiel .

Auswirkungen: Blutelfenzahl auf Hotdenseite steigt extrem an,90% davon nervige Typen die nur rumhüpfen und Grütze reden.
schlechte Stimmung im Spiel. Extreme Oberflächlichkeit im Spiel,Menschen werden wie Dreck oder als Itemwert behandelt.

an alle Vernünftigen da draußen,meldet mehr solche Menschen und laßt euch nicht alles gefallen.


----------



## No_ones (26. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"mimimimi mimi mimimimi mimimi" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (26. Juli 2010)

Denkt doch mal nach:

Ihr habt nun vielleicht 3 Charaktere mit ICC Equip, sagen wir mal (als Beispiel !) 6k GS. 

Das ist schon sehr gutes 25er ICC Equip, klar hart erarbeitet und erfarmt!

Damit werdet ihr vielleicht bis Level 82 rumlaufen und es dann mit Quests die ihr in 5 Minuten erledigt austauschen, ok!

Aber denkt doch mal an eure andere Charaktere, oder gar an ganz "neue Neulinge"!

Sie haben auf 80 mit Wotlk Qs vielleicht 3k GS... und tun sich im leveln um einiges schwerer als ihr mit euren 6k GS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So freuen sich alle, ham sich alle lieb und haben auf level 83 alle das gleiche Equip!

Auf 85 dann auch noch am Anfang dem entsprechend gleich und keiner wird ausgeschlossen weil er 5 Level vorher net ICC 25er Hero clear hatte... weils da einfach keine Bohne mehr interressiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So, das war meine Ansicht zu dem Thema, auch wenn ich jetzt noch relativ gerne Raide, weiß ich das es für Nichts ist, aber dann müsste ich garnicht mehr spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cataclysm Items werden mit dem dann nächsten Addon auch wieder generalüberholt... 
Wer so denkt, sollte nicht mehr spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG
Pala


----------



## Manotis (26. Juli 2010)

> Denkt doch mal nach:
> 
> Ihr habt nun vielleicht 3 Charaktere mit ICC Equip, sagen wir mal (als Beispiel !) 6k GS.
> 
> ...


Seh ich auch so


----------



## Chanwook (27. Juli 2010)

lol? wer hat dir das denn erzählt xD klar wird es noch epix geben, nur nich mehr so extrem viele wie zu wotlk zeiten (wenn man dem glauben darf).

und zum topic:

ich renn auch mit full icc 25 gear, 6k gs, ok geht noch viel höher aber darum gehts jetzt nicht.
ich finds sehr gut das es viel bessere items direkt am anfang geben wird, weil !!!!! sry was würde mich denn 5 lange lvl motivieren wenn ich eh weiß die belohnung von der nächsten quest wird eh der totale scheiß sein.

also meiner meinung nach muss ein neues gebiet einer addons direkt vergleichbares und besseres vom vorheringen entcontent bieten um für alle interessant zu bleiben!!!

ach und noch was was man beachten sollte:

ich will die mobs zu beginn nicht onehiten, das heißt die mobs müssen gewisses leben haben. das wiederum heißt das die quest items sehr gut sein müssen damit lowbobs sich nicht an den mobs die zähne ausbeißen.

ergo vom ganzen lied: imba items für alle und das ist gut so

grüße, chan


----------



## Athanor (27. Juli 2010)

Also ich finde die drastische anhebung der Itemqualität für sehr gut, denn das ist merh oder weniger ein Reset und jeder Startet mehr oder weniger auf dem gleichen Level.
Man sollte auch nicht zurück schaun, alá "ich hab doch soviel für die Items getan..."... man sollte eher nach vorne schaun und sehen wie viel man mit dem neuen gear noch rausholen kann ;-)


----------



## Byte768 (27. Juli 2010)

Was am ehesten daran zu verbessern wäre, das man nicht so früh an Sachen kommt. Generell wäre es wohl eine bessere Lösung gewesen, wenn man erst mit Level 61, 71, 81 die jeweiligen Welten betreten und die Items mitnehmen kann, so wäre vielleicht die Chance gegeben, auch mal einen 60er, 70er, 80er Schlachtzug oder Instanz besuchen zu können, bevor die neue Welt verfügbar wird. Zur Zeit macht das keiner so wirklich, da es schon vorher fast gleichwertige Questitems gibt.
Es stellt sich ohnehin die Frage, ob sie es schaffen, z.B. die Eiskronenzitadelle attraktiv zu halten. Was nützt die ganze Story, wenn niemand mehr bereit ist, die entsprechenden Gegenden zu besuchen weil es dort nichts lohnenswertes mehr geben wird? Da sollten sie sich was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (27. Juli 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Es stellt sich ohnehin die Frage, ob sie es schaffen, z.B. die Eiskronenzitadelle attraktiv zu halten. Was nützt die ganze Story, wenn niemand mehr bereit ist, die entsprechenden Gegenden zu besuchen weil es dort nichts lohnenswertes mehr geben wird? Da sollten sie sich was einfallen lassen.




Jetzt gibts doch auch noch manchmal Gruppen für Sunwell oder AQ... sogar bei mir, wo die Alliseite sogut wie Tot ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da werden so noch genug Gruppen sich zusammen raufen denke ich... und attraktiv halten? 

Was verstehst du dadrunter?! Neue Items? für level 85 in einer 80er Instanz? Niemals!

Es bleiben ja noch die Erfolge und Frostwyrms drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die kann man sich dann erfarmen!


MFG
Pala


----------



## M0LiTZ (27. Juli 2010)

will ja nicht sagen das es schon immer so war ...aber es war schon immer so guck dir doch die 68 items aus nordend an und vergleich sie mit t6 .... sry aba der thread ist fail !


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. Juli 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Was am ehesten daran zu verbessern wäre, das man nicht so früh an Sachen kommt. Generell wäre es wohl eine bessere Lösung gewesen, wenn man erst mit Level 61, 71, 81 die jeweiligen Welten betreten und die Items mitnehmen kann, so wäre vielleicht die Chance gegeben, auch mal einen 60er, 70er, 80er Schlachtzug oder Instanz besuchen zu können, bevor die neue Welt verfügbar wird. Zur Zeit macht das keiner so wirklich, da es schon vorher fast gleichwertige Questitems gibt.
> Es stellt sich ohnehin die Frage, ob sie es schaffen, z.B. die Eiskronenzitadelle attraktiv zu halten. Was nützt die ganze Story, wenn niemand mehr bereit ist, die entsprechenden Gegenden zu besuchen weil es dort nichts lohnenswertes mehr geben wird? Da sollten sie sich was einfallen lassen.



Raidest du nur wegen dem gear oder was? Oo


----------



## Byte768 (27. Juli 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts doch auch noch manchmal Gruppen für Sunwell oder AQ... sogar bei mir, wo die Alliseite sogut wie Tot ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das passiert sehr selten auf den meisten Servern und diese Gruppen sind auch keine richtigen Kampfgruppen, oft gehen sie in Unterzahl und mit überstarker Ausrüstung dahin. Nur wegen Erfolgen oder seltene Pets, nicht wegen normalen Items. Die anderen Schlachtzüge sind und bleiben tot, fast unmöglich dafür 25 Spieler gleichen Levels zu finden. Man könnte es so machen, das z.B. blaue 81-83 Sachen zusätzlich dort droppen, dann hätte es wirklich einen Sinn und passen würde es auch, da die Mobs ebenfalls dieses Level haben. So hätte jeder die Wahl zwischen Questen oder alt/neu Schlachtzug... der Schlachtzugbrowser ist eh lustig, wer trägt sich noch in 60er Züge ein? Ist immer leer.



Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Raidest du nur wegen dem gear oder was? Oo



Selbstverständlich geht es dabei um Fortschritt. Das kloppen von grauen Mobs bietet keinerlei Spaß.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. Juli 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich geht es dabei um Fortschritt. Das kloppen von grauen Mobs bietet keinerlei Spaß.



natürlich will man equip und "höhere raids" machen, aber es sollte nur ein Mittel zum zweck sein.
Bei dir hörte es sich eher an wie: es geht kein Spieler mehr rein wenn dort kein gutes gear droppt.


----------



## Byte768 (27. Juli 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> es geht kein Spieler mehr rein wenn dort kein gutes gear droppt.



Das ist nunmal eine Tatsache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schau mal an wieviele Schlachtzüge gelistet sind und für welche sich noch Spieler finden. 'Freiwillig' tut sich das kaum wer an. Es bietet eben keine Anreize mehr, Stunden zu opfern um am Ende irgendwas zu bekommen, was es anderso in weniger als 5Minuten zu holen gibt.


----------



## Totebone (27. Juli 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> natürlich will man equip und "höhere raids" machen, aber es sollte nur ein Mittel zum zweck sein.
> Bei dir hörte es sich eher an wie: es geht kein Spieler mehr rein wenn dort kein gutes gear droppt.


Genauso denkt er auch^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. Juli 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Das ist nunmal eine Tatsache.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer keine Lust mehr hat zu raiden soll aufhören imo.
Ich würde keine 13Euro bezahlen um mich in raids zu langweilen auf die ich keine Lust hab.
(desswegen hab ich mein Raid, und raiden im allgemeinen aufgegeben)
/e: evntl hin und wieder rnd AK oder pdk (für twinks) wenn ich grad lust hab. aber mehr nicht.


----------



## Battlefronter (27. Juli 2010)

Mimimimmi mein (nicht) hart erarbeitetes Gear ist nix mehr wert miiiiiiii miiiiii


----------



## Annovella (27. Juli 2010)

Malis23 schrieb:


> ...und jetz?.. hast du deine meinung kundgegeben und der fred kann geschlossen werden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jariel1994 (27. Juli 2010)

Ihr versteht ned was er meint...das man mit Items für lvl 78 schon besser ist als ICC 25er HM ist schon krass denkt mal an BC ---> wotlk? man konnte mit sunwell items locker auf 78 lvln ohne was zu wechseln...hier ist es schon viel viel krasser...das items die vom lvl unter den 80er epic sind besser sind ist...zu krass find ich auch nicht gut.


----------



## Chillers (27. Juli 2010)

Jariel1994 schrieb:


> Ihr versteht ned was er meint...das man mit Items für lvl 78 schon besser ist als ICC 25er HM ist schon krass denkt mal an BC ---> wotlk? man konnte mit sunwell items locker auf 78 lvln ohne was zu wechseln...hier ist es schon viel viel krasser...das items die vom lvl unter den 80er epic sind besser sind ist...zu krass find ich auch nicht gut.



Aber WoW ist doch ein itemequ-game. Wir alle werden bei der Stange gehalten mit Rüssi, die immer besser wird.

Und wenn sie wirklich so vieles ändern wollen, braucht man frische lore.

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht.

Es kann doch lustig sein, mal wieder am ähnlichen startpunkt zu sein wie die Progamer.

Seid mal relaxter, Wetter soll auch am WE besser werden.


----------



## Potpotom (27. Juli 2010)

Der einzige Nachteil den ich sehe ist der, dass mein Bankfach für die Sets nimmer ausreicht... habe nur noch 5 freie Plätze, was bedeutet... ich weiss net wo ich mein aktuelles Set hinpacken soll wenn ich es dann austausche. Waaaaaaaaaaaaah.

Gibts neue Taschen? Wässrige Taschen mit 32 Plätzen oder so? xD


----------



## terminator111 (27. Juli 2010)

umso besser die items --> umso schwerer das questen

das it eine logische konsequenz, da wenn nur itemlevel 200 droppen würde, sie den content so leicht machen müssten, 
dass jeder t10equipte einfach durchrennen würde, oder sie machen es so schwer, das jeder frische 80er überhaupt keine chance hat
und da wir es alle (das questen) anspruchsvoller haben wollen, ist das ein guter Anfang


----------



## Aylz (27. Juli 2010)

es wird boss quests geben, die solo locker mach bar sind und bei bedarf gibts da als reward blaue items mit itemlvl 300+

ansatz ist halt des ganzen is einfach, das blizzard die epic flut auch nicht mehr mag. es sollen auch erst wieder epics kommen ab den schlachtzügen, was ich völlig begrüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deswegen ist das item lvl auch so krass hoch. in den 5er inis wirds auch nur wieder blaue items geben, selbst auf hero.


----------



## turageo (27. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Da sind verschieden (!) LEVEL 78(!) Teile die sind Besser wie Icc 25er HERO teile[/font]
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]Oo Was soolln das? dasn frisch 80iger tauglich is ICC zu clearen ohne sich durch Vorheriges gear sich es zu erarbeiten? jetz mit QUESTITEMS icc raiden? ;([/font]



Dann stell ich mal ne Gegenfrage: Wie viele Addons lang bist Du schon bei WoW dabei? Wenn Du mit WotLK angefangen, bist Du hiermit
entschuldigt, andernfalls geh in die Ecke und schäm Dich wegen Unbelehrbarkeit. -.-

Es war bis jetzt bei jedem (!) Addon so und es wir auch weiterhin so bleiben, selbst wenn hier wieder das große Geweine losbricht. Werdet
ihr es denn nie begreifen?

MfG


----------



## Raptorian (27. Juli 2010)

Wurde hier eigendlich bedacht, dass die alten Items überarbeitet werden?

z.B. ein Gegenstand mit 90 Beweglichkeit und 200 Angriffskraft wird doch bestimmt zu einem Gegenstand mit 190 Beweglichkeit etc.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass man die Gegenstände im Moment nicht wirklich vergleichen kann. Und naja irgendwo kann ich es schon nachempfinden, wenn man einen 80er Gegenstand trägt, dass dann ein 78er grün besser sein soll, dass ist schon seltsam. Aber ob das wirklich so ist muss man erst noch sehen.


----------



## Peloquin (27. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Also bin auf folgendes gestoßen
> 
> http://www.mmo-champ...clysm-Item-List
> [font="Tahoma, arial, sans-serif"]
> ...



Ohhh Möppelchen,


komm mal zur Mami in die Arme kooooommm iss ja alles wieder gut, kooooomm jooohhh das wird schon wieder. Wir haben dich ja alle ganz doll lieb!


----------



## Deadwool (27. Juli 2010)

Von Classic bis BC hab ich noch alle Sets und einige liebgewonnene Waffen auf der Bank. Seit WotLK schmeiss ich immer alles gleich weg wenn es ersetzt wird. Weil es a) meistens hässlich ist und weil man es b) viel zu einfach bekommen konnte und es dadurch keinen ideellen Wert repräsentiert. 

Mit keiner Erweiterung wird mir ein Itemwipe so leicht fallen wie mit Cata. Ich werde mit Freude auf Grün und Blauzeug umsteigen.


----------



## Hasabär (27. Juli 2010)

Es hat ja auch einen grund, dass die items besser sind als icc (find ich auch übertrieben) die mobs werden nähmlich doppelt so viel life bekommen wie sie jetzt haben.

Mfg Ich


----------



## Schorb666 (27. Juli 2010)

Ich fands klasse mit dem Sunwell prenerf Gear den Sartharion/Kel server first zu holen.
Soviel zum Thema von BC auf WotlK warn kompletter Itemwipe... wenn ich mir jetz die Stats zu Cata anschau wird das sicher nicht mehr so sein. Ich fands gut mit dem Gear vom "alten" Addon im neuen noch was zu reißen, aber das würde ja jetzt zu Cata der "Masse" nicht zu gute kommen.
Momentan gibts eh nur noch paar Items auf das es sich lohnt hinzuspielen... und das sind die Waffen von LK25 HM. 
Zu dem Rest der Items aus dem 25er HM hat doch eh schon wieder jeder zugang - wenn man sich mal so WoWprogress ansieht und feststellt das ~20 Gilden auf einem Realm die Hardmodes durchmachen bis Arthas.

Also wenn ich den Hardmode crap ersetzen muss, wäre das np. Nur wenn ich das hart verdiente Blade of Agony in den ersten 2 lvl Ersetzen muss... da kommt mir persönlich schon einwenig der Brechreitz.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (27. Juli 2010)

Inzwischen dürfte die Geschichte etwas relativiert sein. Da man die neuen Gebiete inzwischen angepasst sind und man sie erst mit 80 betreten kann (News aus der letzten Woche) werden da wohl kaum Items droppen, die Lvl 78 haben. Das somit die neuen grün/blauen 80er Items besser sind und ausserdem noch Mastery oder wie es so schrecklichschön eingedeutscht "Beherrschung" beinhalten, ist nicht überraschend. Ausserdem ist WOW nunmal ein Spiel, in dem die Item-Jagd gefördert und für Ini´s und Raids gefordert wird. Auch wenn man sich seine bisherige Ausrüstung mal mit mehr oder weniger Aufwand beschafft hat, ist es doch immer wieder schön, was brauchbares Neues zu bekommen.


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehe ja mittlerweile, das unsere Items ja ersetzt werden müssen, da sie natürlich irgendwann schwach werden...aber die Machart finde ich einfach etwas zu krass^^

Da freut man sich, mit seinem so perfektem EQ endlich neue Herausforderungen zu finden, läuft los, erwartet nichts schlimmes...und ne halbe Stunde nach Beginn des Addons habe ich 20 mal "Löschen" eingegeben...

Viele reden davon, endlich die hässlichen und alten Items abschütteln zu können, für mich geht einfach eine Zeit, in der man sich zumindest etwas von anderen abheben konnte, zu Ende.
Es ging mir nie darum, mit meinem EQ prahlen zu können, das habe ich nie und werde ich auch nie. Aber wenn man gewohnt überequipped anderen Leuten hilft, besser zu werden, auch mal in einem nh Dungeon auszuhelfen oder einen gemütlichen Abend in Naxx verbringen wollte, fällt dieser Schritt sehr sehr schwer.

Innerhalb eines Tages werde ich nicht mehr die Person war, die ich vorher so hart angestrebt habe, sein...Dann ist nichts mehr mit "Hast du mal einen Moment Zeit für die 5er Gruppenquest?" oder "da steht n dicker Elite", sondern alle Leute werden auf das gleiche Level geschleudert und schon nach 1 Tag Pause kann man froh sein, wenn man selbst die Hilfe bekommt...


----------

